#ubuntu-rs 2011-09-26
<Prcko1> core 2 duo 2.6ghz
<Prcko1> ako sta valja onda je to ubuntu bez k ,j,z,m nj i ostale modifikovane verzije
<Prcko1> mada ni ova 11.04 nije bas sjajna
<Prcko1> al ajd sad da ne uvredim nekog
<TildaTurn> probaj neki drugi pregledac pa uporedi.
<Prcko1> probo sve sto ima
<Prcko1> :)
<Prcko1> i probao sve verzije flasha
<Prcko1> jednostavno frejzuje
<TildaTurn> pa ondak .., dao si odgovor malo pre :)
<Prcko> pozz
<fantastic001> poz
<acinic> Poz
<Atlantic777> poz
<promis> sve neki poz-eri
<maletaski> :D
<acinic> Sta se radi?
<maletaski> svašta po malo
<Prcko> Sta radit kad prebacis zvucnike na hdmi pa oces da ih vratis na Analog Stereo duplex, posto ne reaguje iz sound preferences a nebi da resetujem komp
<Prcko> ovo ne reaguje sudo alsa force-reload
<Prcko> onooo :) dobro je da ne mora cmos da se resetuje
<Atlantic777> Prcko: začudio bi se šta sve Linux može da odradi bez reseta. ;)
<Atlantic777> Nemam HDMI pa ti ne mogu pomoći oko ovoga.
<Prcko> aj ti prvo sredi ovo ako mozes
<Atlantic777> Nemam hdmi, džabe.
<Prcko> Znaci samo hocu da vratim zvuk na laptop
<Atlantic777> nzm, čačkaj alsamixer, nemam pojma šta da ti kažem
<Prcko> .ok..
<Atlantic777> nisu me zanimale takve stvari :D
<promis> ubi pulse
<Prcko> probao sam nista
<promis> možda se razblokira
<Prcko> aj daj komandu
<promis> pulseaudio --kill
<Prcko> mislim namesticu ga ja kad resetujem nije problem
<Prcko> ali aj da probam ovako
<promis> valjda sam dobro napisao
<Prcko> nista sunce mu jebem
<promis> a jel je ubio pulse?
<Prcko> nista nije napisao
<promis> uradi prvo: pgrep pulse
<promis> pa on ti napiše neki broj
<promis> onda ga ubij
<Prcko> 8109
<promis> pa posle 30 sec uradi opet: pgrep pulse
<promis> i treba da bude drugi broj
<Prcko> a kako da ubijem ovaj 8109
<promis> pa istom komandom od malo pre
<Prcko> pa zar nije pulse kill za sve ?
<promis> uradi kako sasm rekao
<Prcko> uradio brate i promenio u 8136
<promis> okej, znači da je ubijen
<promis> jel ima promena?
<Prcko> nista
<promis> koja je zvučna
<promis> daj ispis od: aplay -l
<Prcko> evo opet idem u sound da promenim ali nista
<promis> a šta ti to znači ništa?
<Prcko> pa nema zvuka
<Prcko> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: CONEXANT Analog [CONEXANT Analog]
<Prcko>   Subdevices: 1/1
<Prcko>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Prcko> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: Conexant Digital [Conexant Digital]
<Prcko>   Subdevices: 1/1
<promis> neče da radi dijalog - zamrzao se?
<Prcko>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Prcko> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<Prcko>   Subdevices: 1/1
<Prcko>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Prcko> da tako nesto
<promis> daj mi samo ovo pod card
<Prcko> trebao bi da otvori onaj prozor za test zvucnika ali nece
<promis> a da li možeš u combobox-u da biraš profile?
<Prcko> gde tacno aj napisi
<promis> pa, to. duplex, stereo itd
<Prcko> mogu pa kazem ti
<promis> isključen mi je pulse
<nikolam> E ćao
<Prcko> Ja sam tu i promenio profil za HDMI
<promis> al ću da ga podignem za tebe
<promis> na kartici hardver koliko imaš devicesa?
<nikolam> Jel se seća neko kako s ebeše prebacuje instalacija sa WUBI/Ntfs u normalan ext3/ext4 na particiji - oblik. Sećam se nekad sam ja izbljuvao rešenje za to bio.
<Prcko> 1 samo ovaj audio input/autput
<Prcko> taj je profil
<Prcko> mogu ti uradit screen shot
<promis> okej, znači jedna je kartica
<Prcko> da samo jedna
<Prcko> ova integrisana od lapa
<promis> i dole izbor profila to radi
<Prcko> radi ali kad kliknem na ovaj test sound on ne otvori prozor nego pukne
<Prcko> ustvari i ne pukne samo ga ne otvara
<promis> a u nekom plejeru
<Prcko> a kad bi sad resetovao on bi ga otvorio
<Prcko> probao sam u VLC
<Prcko> njega koristim i resetovao sam VLC par puta
<Prcko> a imam i neki radio plejer
<Prcko> i njega sam resetovao par puta
<promis> a da kažeš vlcu da koristi alsu a ne default ili pulse?
<Prcko> ajde
<Prcko> na output module ?
<promis> da
<Prcko> ok cek da vlc resetujem
<Prcko> nista :(
<Prcko> mogu uradit capture screen pa da vidis
<Prcko> ili se nakaci na moj racunar
<Prcko> ili da ga jednostavno resetujem i sigurno ce proradit , to sam i juce uradio
<promis> otovrio si ssh?
<Prcko> cekaj
<Githzerai> z
<Prcko> pogledajte ovu cifru http://www.amazon.com/LaCie-Hard-Disk-Drive-301874U/dp/B00512NR8Y
<Prcko> gde mi zivimo :(
<Ddpbf> то је пет цифара
<Prcko> to je 175EUR a neki lik prica da je skupo na stranim forumima :))
<Prcko> 4TB u jedno
<Ddpbf> ма мислио сам на то да је 235.00 пет цифара
<Ddpbf> 2 3 5 0 0 то су сифре
<Ddpbf> *цифре
<Ddpbf> 235 је број (или износ)
<Ddpbf> :P
<Prcko> aha ok :))
<Ddpbf> шалу на страну није скупо
<Ddpbf> али види то је ствар конкуренције
<Ddpbf> код нас  нема
<Ddpbf> :(
<Ddpbf> осуђени смо на монопол
<Prcko> nece ni bit do 2013 :)
<Prcko> 2007 je hitachi izbacio 1tb a kad smo mi imali 1tb ? obicni smrtnici
<Prcko> monopol monopol, valjda ce se i to vise promenit
<Githzerai> https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dGFvaXkxLUlPdzNOaTM0a29jZ09tckE6MQ
#ubuntu-rs 2011-09-27
<Prcko> Ubuntu Satanic Edition Release 666.10 (x64/86) Sta je bre ovo :)))
<promis> Najveća opterećenost servera je dostignuta.  Molimo pokušajte kasnije kada server bude bio manje opterećen.
<zika> Forum je nedostupan?
<ivanblago> I kod mene je tako, videh pre par minuta...
<zika> Pozdrav.
 * Githzerai petlja oko forumske baze. U toku zadnjih 7 dana imamo aktivirano preko 200 spam naloga, sad će sve da gi pobijem ko miševe
<Githzerai> DELETE FROM mybb_users WHERE postnum = 0 AND timeonline < 10 ORDER BY timeonline ASC;
<Githzerai> 110 roes affected (0,23 sec)
<Githzerai> *110 rows affected (0,23 sec)
<Githzerai> 110 spamera otišlo u /dev/null :)
<tp0x45> eto covek uvek nesto nauci Č=
<tp0x45> :)
<Githzerai> jašta
<Githzerai> e sad sledi prisanje gde je broj poruka  0, a poslednja poseta pre više od 6 meseci :)
<Githzerai> DELETE FROM mybb_users where postnum = '0' and lastvisit < UNIX_TIMESTAMP('2011-03-01 00:00:00');
<Githzerai> Query OK, 4 rows affected (0.06 sec)
<Githzerai> hm, cenio sam da će biti više :/
<Githzerai> al tim bolje
<Githzerai> Još malo pa forum online, samo da završim ponovno prebrojavanje
<Githzerai> Au brate, odoh u Hag momentalno
<Githzerai> 2,983 registrovanih članova prekostalo :P
<Githzerai> od skoro 4000
<uros1> Mi smo kontra sveta
<Githzerai> forum ponovo dostupan
<uros1> umesto povećavmo članstvo mi ga smanjujemo
<uros1> cool uskoro ponovo slavi 3000. :-D
<Githzerai> ma sve spam nalozi, koji nisu svraćali duže od godinu dana, br poruke = 0, a na vez proveli manje od 30 sec
<uros1> ma znam bre zezam se
<uros1> ali leti forum
<Prcko> ljudi jel mi moze neko nac BIOS za Medion MD5400 FID2010 imam strasnih problema sa njim
<Prcko> jel moze neko da nadje ovaj model na net sta je bre ovo
<Prcko> kupio sam ga za 40EUR
<tp0x45> imam pitanje za kolege iz ubuntu-rs?
<tp0x45> Wiki sadrzaje je pod GPL licencom, je li OK da mi neke tekstove premacimo na Wiki Crne Gore?
<tp0x45> cutanje je znak odobravanja... :)
<tp0x45> doduse i GPL licenca je, ali rekod a se pita kolegijalno :)
<tp0x45> opalili ste mi ignor ko najbolja riba na maturskoj ekskurziji...
<tp0x45> good old times
<promis> pa ako piše u licenci da može, onda valjda može
<tp0x45> pa to i ja cenim :)
<tp0x45> GPL je najjednostavnija licenca i slaze se sa Ubuntu filozofijom :)
<uros1> prebaci, naravno
<uros1> nisam bio kod kompjutera izvini
<tp0x45> ma ne izvinjavajte se, ja se salim malo
<tp0x45> necu ja imati vremena da prebacujem puno, ali su me to pitali ovi momci...
<tp0x45> ja kontam po licenci moze, ali sta znam...
<tp0x45> ubuntu-me wiki je isto pod GPL iako prazna sada :)
<tp0x45> ako bude novih sadrzaja mogu ici na obe strane :)
<promis> koliko se koristi ubuntu, ai linuks uopšte u cg?
<tp0x45> nedovoljno: ne koliko bi trebalo, kao i u Srbiji :)
<promis> a softverska piraterija cveta?
<tp0x45> iskreno ne znam...
<tp0x45> ja cenim da je slicno ko u srbiji
<uros1> ma nema razlike promis
<tp0x45> ma najveci problem je sto ljudi uopste nisu informisani
<tp0x45> ni da postoji linuks i open source, ni na kom je nivou kvaliteta
<promis> okaje, ne znam druga država :P
<tp0x45> to je problem u celom regionu
<tp0x45> da ne kazem u svetu
<tp0x45> a veliki problem je sto mi koliko god da smo zaostali smo prvaci sveta u snobizmu
<tp0x45> ne bi me cudilo da svi pocnu Apple da kupuju...
<uros1> pa to ide jedno sa drugim
<tp0x45> pa sto jes jes :)
<uros1> Å¡ta si uradio sa keyboard layout
<tp0x45> ja nisam nista, mislim da Mladen radi nesto
<uros1> aha cool
<tp0x45> moj cilj je da pomognem da sto vise zazivi sajt, forum, i to
<tp0x45> i na ubuntu-me i ovde na ubuntu-rs
<promis> pa koliko znam ima da se bira raspored za CG
<tp0x45> ne znam da li ima jos za ova slova sj i zj :)
<uros1> ma nedostaju nova slov MNE je iskopiran SRB nema razlike
<tp0x45> ma i u srpskoj fali vojvodjansko Å¡
<uros1> vojvodjansko?
<promis> Å¡ta ima nova slova?
<tp0x45> ne moze pošten čovek ni da kaze šogor
<uros1> hahaha
<tp0x45> kad kažeš šogor sa običnim š nije to to
<uros1> Časlav ubacio rusinski layout skoro
<uros1> ah moram da idm, brb
<tp0x45> ok poz kibam i ja da radim malo
<tp0x45> Hej G, da te pozdravim uzivo, hvala za pomoc oko countdown skripte.
<Githzerai> np
<Githzerai> jesi video ovaj novi baner brojač?
<tp0x45> koji, ovaj na ubuntu-rs?
<tp0x45> izvini sto sam spor, radim u paraleli :)
<Githzerai> da, ta. On je malo drugačiji pa ne rpavi probleme sa NoScriptom, AdBlockom i sličnima
<Githzerai> dovoljno je samo postaviti vezu ka sličici koju mi koristimo, a cronjob na serveru radi sve ostalo
<Githzerai> http://ubuntu-rs.org/oneiricbanner/danijel/srbanner.png -latinična
<Githzerai> http://ubuntu-rs.org/oneiricbanner/danijel/срbanner.png -ћирилична (ср је ћирилицом)
<promis> tp0x45: jel vam je podignut forum/sajt? koja je adresa
<tp0x45> ubuntu-me.org
<promis> :D a dobar vam je logo
<tp0x45> G, video sam taj baner na vasem sajtu super je.
<tp0x45> hehe
<tp0x45> svima se dopada...
<tp0x45> samo dami je da nadjem malo vremena da jos ovu planetu skontam :)
<promis> zar ne bi trebalo da je, gore u zaglavlju u padežu crna gora
<promis> piše: Zajdnica Crna Gora
<tp0x45> moze a ne mora
<tp0x45> to ti ko ime Ubuntu Zajednica Crna Gora
<promis> zar ne treba: Zajednica Crne Gore
<tp0x45> mislim da moze i nako i vako :)
<promis> onda bolje samo stavi: Ubuntu Crna Gora
<tp0x45> ma trenutno je glasanje za LoZa Crna Gora :)
<promis> A Lubuntu ušao u zvanični derivat?
<promis> Priznao ga ćaća?
<promis> ili je i dalje kopile?
<Anpu> priznat
<tp0x45> iskreno ne znam
<tp0x45> ako znas tacno, potvrdi
<Anpu> Lubuntu је добио званично признање као званични члан Ubuntu фамилије 11 Маја 2011, почевши са Lubuntu 11.10, који ће бити објављен 13 Октобра 2011.
<Anpu> http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/lubuntu/
<promis> mmm, znači priznao ga je
<tp0x45> ja mislim da ce sa prelaskom na Unity Ubuntu otvoriti vrata Mint-u da postane oficijelni tata za Gnome verzije
<tp0x45> jel neko probao kako Java radi na 11.10?
<Anpu> fedora je veci predstavnik gnome
<tp0x45> ma i fedora je presla na novi Gnome izgleda ko autic na baterije :)
<promis> !lubuntu
<lubotu3> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Githzerai> !udev
<Githzerai> vi malog, ne zna...
<Githzerai> !KDE
<lubotu3> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Githzerai> Zna li ko gde su ove poruke, odnosno, kako ih prevesti?
<Githzerai> !rakija
<promis> tp0x45: ima ova greška u tekstu: Za koga je ovaj Ubuntu zajednica
<Anpu> verovatno vuce iz baze
<Githzerai> !beer
<Githzerai> !coffee
<Anpu> a ovo je ubuntu bot, nije nas izgleda'
<promis> !Mark
<lubotu3> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<promis> vidiš ćaća
<Githzerai> a bre sve na eng
<tp0x45> rpomis, svaka cas
<tp0x45> pozdravljam vas ljudi, moram ici da radim :)
<marw> lubotu3: zdavo!
<marw> nije baš bistar
<marw> !hi
<Githzerai> !Hello
<Githzerai> !Hi
<Githzerai> boga pitaj
<Githzerai> !comands
<marw> na #emacs imaju dobre botove
<Githzerai> !commands
<lubotu3> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Githzerai> !help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<marw> !botsnack
<lubotu3> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Githzerai> bem li ga
<marw> !version
<lubotu3> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<marw> !stats
<marw> !foo
<lubotu3> foo is bar
<marw> a koji je bot u pitanju?
<marw> !who
<lubotu3> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<promis> hehe, foo is bar
<marw> !who lubotu3
<Anpu> ubuntu bot
<Anpu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<promis> koja je priča iz momaka foo i bar-a?
<Anpu> lubotu3 emea channels
<promis> iza
<marw> !calc 2+2
<Githzerai> !grub
<lubotu3> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Githzerai> !kernel
<lubotu3> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Githzerai> !KMS
<Githzerai> !wiki
<lubotu3> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<Githzerai> !planet
<lubotu3> Planet Ubuntu (blogs of Ubuntu developers and members) can be found at http://planet.ubuntu.com
<Githzerai> !lang
<Githzerai> !help sr
<Githzerai> !rs
<lubotu3> Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<Githzerai> !de
<lubotu3> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<marw> ,test
<Githzerai> !me
<lubotu3> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-rs's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<maletaski> o pa ovaj bot radi :D
<acinic> Poz
<acinic> Usao mi mis u kuciste!
<acinic>  :D
<acinic> Jedva sam ga isterao
<acinic> Milom
<acinic> Silom nije hteo
<acinic> Cudo jedno gde je sve mogao da se sakrije
<promis> Sećam, se igram neki fps, neprijatelj vreba, napeto, a onda miševi mi prelaze preko noge u trenutku kad me neprijatelj napada
<acinic> Zezas?
<acinic>  :o
<acinic> Misevi?
<acinic> Kod mene je bio samo jedan
<acinic> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/miscq.jpg/
<promis> bilo je ih koliko hoćeš
<promis> havatao sam ih u teglu
<acinic> Otkud misevi?
<promis> pa pun je grad miševa i pacova
<acinic> Ja sam morao carapama da zatvorim ulaz dok nisam izneo kuciste napolje da ga iscackam
<promis> pre nekog vremena video sam miša u Maxiju
<acinic> Pa vijao sam ga jedno 20 mi9nuta po maticnoj ploci
<acinic>  :D
<promis> i rekao sam kasirki, diskretno, da ga kao srede
<promis> a ona kao sva u čudu
<acinic> Da ga uhvati
<acinic> Kasirka
<acinic>  :D
<promis> pa i nije neka slika, očekivao sam da se vidi miš
<promis> to je bilo neko potrkovlje, puno miševa
<promis> sećam se da je cimer jednog pustio u wc šolji
<promis> a ja sam nekoliko njih izbacio sa kesom u kojoj je bio hleb
<promis> ubrzo posle toga sam se odselio
<acinic> Zurio sam da ga isteram da mi ne sjb kondezatore na maticnoj. Ili pregrize neki kabl od necega! Zato mi nije bilo do slikanja.
<acinic> Ja nisam hteo da ga ubijam. Sva ta krv po procesoru
<acinic> Ne bi bilo lepo
<acinic>  :D
<promis> uljučiš kuler i on ga samelje
<acinic> Mogao sam posto je kuler ko vodenicni tocak
<acinic> 9600 GT Top
<acinic>  :D
<acinic> Nije hteo sistem da se posle podigne
<acinic> Odnosno grub
<promis> džabe secure boot
<acinic> Pa sam uvideo da se jedan hard ne vidi gde mi je grub
<promis> kad ti upadnu miševi
<acinic> Pa sam morao da kontakte malo vadim i prikljucujem ponovo
<acinic> Dok se kontakt nije ponovo uspostavio kako treba
<promis> Jasno, pomerili se kablovi
<acinic> Pomislio sam da mi je prso grub u prvom trenutku
<acinic> The Weight Of Chains
<acinic> Jel gledao neko?
<acinic> O raspadu Jugoslavije govore
<acinic> Kao objektivno
<promis> gledao sam
<Githzerai> Ko ima iskustva sa DynDNS ?
<acinic> I vredi li da se gleda?
<promis> vredi
<acinic> Ok hvala
<sasa> Uzeh da isprobam novo unity okruzenje, ubuntu 11.04. Racunar star cetiri godine. Unity okruzenje se nije pokrenulo, startovao je stari dobri gnome 2. Da li to znaci da od verzije 11.10 necu vise moci da racunam na ubuntu?
<Atlantic777> sasa: ne... to znači da tvoj računar ne podržava novo grafičko okruženje.
<sasa> Pozdrav Atlantic777,
<Atlantic777> ubuntu podržava više grafičkih okruženja kao što su lxde (lubuntu), xfce (xubuntu) itd...
<Atlantic777> Inače, unity 2d (bez efekata) bi trebao da radi na staroj „staroj“ mašini. ;)
<Atlantic777> A da, pozdrav! :D
<sasa> reci mi kako doci do unity 2d
<Atlantic777> Ček da proverim, nisam se igrao time. :)
<Atlantic777> Ok, izgleda da samo treba da se instalira paket unity-2d
<Atlantic777> :)
<Atlantic777> to možeš uraditi komandom: sudo apt-get install unity-2d
<Atlantic777> u terminalu
<sasa> to bi bilo dobro, moci ce verovatno i gnome 3, to bi uslo  u uzi izbor
<Atlantic777> auh, probavao sam da nakalemim gnome 3 na ubuntu i nije se baš slagao sa unityijem
<Atlantic777> došlo je do toga da mi je dosadilo da ga podešavam i da sam reinstalirao sistem
<Atlantic777> što vrlo retko kad radim, obično uspem sve nekako da sredim :P
<sasa> onda nista, necu ni ja da kidam zivce,
<Atlantic777> Tako da, ako nemaš baš nekog iskustva, ne bih ti preporučio da se za sada igraš sa gnome 3 na ubuntuu.
<sasa> nije mi jasno samo kako cu startovati novi ubuntu 11.10 ako bude imao samo unity
<Atlantic777> A na forumu postoji tema, kažu ljudi da je sada sve ok.
<Atlantic777> Nisam opet probavao.
<Atlantic777> Kažem ti, postoji unity 2d koji je mnogo manje zahtevan od ovog 3d, ako ga tako mogu nazvati.
<sasa> jasno mi je to, cini mi se da sam negde procitao da ce novi ubuntu 11.10 imati samo unity bez mogucnosti izbora, 11.04 ima gnome 2 pa kome ne radi unity odmah ga prebaci na gnome i sve bude ok
<Atlantic777> da, to si u pravu, 11.10 neće imati podršku za gnome 2
<Atlantic777> ali će zato imati ovaj manje zahtevan unity :P
<Atlantic777> i sve bi trebalo da bude ok
<Atlantic777> btw, može izlaz komande: lspci | grep VGA
<Atlantic777> ?
<sasa> odmah
<sasa> gaga@gaga-desktop:~$  lspci | grep VGA
<sasa> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 10c3 (rev a2)
<sasa> gaga@gaga-desktop:~$
<Atlantic777> ček, koja je to grafička kartica u pitanju?
<sasa> pre par meseci menjao graficku, stara nvidia 8400, ova nova  N8400gs, nisu radili 3d drajveri, dosao kod vas na irc i jedva smo podesili, ne znam da kartica nije 64 bita, da li je to moguce, sa starom nisam imao problema
<sasa> ova je ddr3, stara ddr2
<Atlantic777> Ne, nije to u pitanju.
<Atlantic777> Ovaj, ček, da li ti drajveri rade nakon što si menjao karticu?
<sasa> 173 nije hteo, instalirao seriju 196 cini mi se,i sada radi, al smo ovde proveli dobrih par sati
<Atlantic777> mhm, ok
<Atlantic777> nego, to sad radi na ovom sistemu ili ne?
<sasa> na 10.04 radi,
<Atlantic777> a na 11.04 to nisi podešavao?
<sasa> na puppy linuxu ne prepoznaje, ranije fusion linux u live modu imao 3d efekte, sada ne
<Atlantic777> na 8400 bi trebalo da može da se namesti...
<Atlantic777> mada nisam neki stručnjak za drajvere, grafiku i takve stvari
<sasa> ranije sa prvom grafickom sve uvek dobro radilo, reci mi da mi nisu prodali neku losu kartu, 2900 dinara, toliko je kostala,
<Atlantic777> pa evo, ne znam, iskreno, očekivao sam drugačiji izlaz ove komande
<Atlantic777> vidi sa lspci -knn
<Atlantic777> da li ima negde 8400
<Atlantic777> pod VGA
<Atlantic777> da li možeš da prepoznaš
<sasa> samo da pogledam
<sasa> VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation Device [10de:10c3] (rev a2)
<sasa> sistem je ranije video starau graficku kartu, lepo pise nvidia 8400, 32 bita, sada pise unknown
<sasa> mislim da sam pokupio neku graficku sa neke buvlje pijace
<Atlantic777> ne bih znao
<Atlantic777> a nisam ni sigurnan kako da proveriš
<sasa> sad vise nije vazno, bitno mi je gde dalje da krenem sa linuxom, ako bi ubuntu slucajno bio nekompatibilan, necu skoro menjati racunar, a moram se kad-tad maknuti i od ubuntu10.04, nista nije vecno
<Atlantic777> xubuntu, lubuntu...
<Atlantic777> to će raditi još duuugo, duuugo :P
<Atlantic777> u principu, isto kao ubuntu samo lakše grafičko okruženje ;)
<Atlantic777> xubuntu čak i veoma podseća na matori gnome
<sasa> pogledao sam i xubuntu 11.04 i lubuntu 11.04, malo mi se ne svidja abiword, ali dalo bi se tu namestiti nesto jace, libreoffice, ostalo ok, nisam ni ja neki bas zahtevan koristik, umem da se prilagodim
<Atlantic777> što se tiče aplikacija, to će sve raditi i na xubuntu
<Atlantic777> libreoffice i ostalo...
<sasa> nije mi toliko bitna forma, kakvo ce okruzenje biti, vec programi koji mogu da se vrte na sistemu, ako bi se sve dalo dodatno instalirati, onda i nema razloga za brigu
<Atlantic777> upravo
<Atlantic777> grafičko okruženje je samo šminka ;)
<sasa> bitna je funkcionalnost,
<Atlantic777> eh, ta funkcionalnost me je i poterala u konzolu :P
<sasa> ja prva tri meseca nisam smeo da otvorim terminal, da ne pokvarim nesto, danas uglavnom
<sasa> sve iz terminala,
<sasa> samo jos nesto kad budem prelazio na 11.10 hocu li clean install ili kroz terminal sudo apt-get update && sudo apt get upgrade
<sasa> voleo bi da sacuvam sve instalirane programe, da ne moram to ponovo da radim
<Atlantic777> ma možeš sve da sačuvaš
<Atlantic777> dist-upgrade
<Atlantic777> nije redovan upgrade, ima druga komanda
<Atlantic777> ali o tom po tom
<sasa> sacekacu kraj oktobra, i videcu kako stoje stvari, hvala ti puno, kad god da svratim , uvek dobijem pomoc,
<Atlantic777> hehe, drago mi je da smo od koristi :)
<sasa> kako da ne, nemam ni ja puno slobodnog vremena, inace bih se registrovao na forum , ovako je sve reseno istog trenutka,
<Atlantic777> ako ništa drugo, barem smo društveniji od korisnika onog drugog sistema :P
<sasa> open source filozofija je mnogo dobra stvar, kad se ne radi o parama, onda uvek dobre stvari budu u prvom planu, vazno je da postoji mogucnost izbora
<Githzerai> ima li ko da zna sa BASH skriptama, treba mi mala pomoć?
<Githzerai> hvala, idijot rešio :)
<opetnaistommestu> Hola, društvo. Potrebna mi je mala pomoć - sad vidim ovo obaveštenje sa freenode-a da se preporučuje registracija nadimka. Kliknuo sam na ovaj link i stigao na help stranicu. Pročitao sam objašnjenje kako se registruje nick samo mi nije jasno gde unosim navedene komande (sve počinju sa /). Mogu li to ovde ili...
<opetnaistommestu> Nisam ranije koristio irc pa mi niš' nije jasno.
<promis> to se valjda unosi u msg kanalu
<promis> ne ovde
<opetnaistommestu> Kako da dođem do tog kanala? Skroz sam u rebusu.
<promis> ne znam
<Githzerai>  /msg NickServ register <nick> <lozinka>
<opetnaistommestu> Da, to je navedeno. Samo nije navedeno gde da kucam.
<opetnaistommestu> Znam da verovatno pitam glupost ali... :S
<Githzerai> pa u kanal
<Githzerai> ovde
<opetnaistommestu> E, pa to...
<Githzerai> bez početnog razmaka ipred /
<opetnaistommestu> 'Fala!
<opetnaistommestu> Saću probam.
<opetnaistommestu> Ukucao, nije se ovde pojavilo tako da kontam da je otišlo gde je trebalo. :)
<Githzerai> e sad kucaš /nick <nick>
<Githzerai> pa
<Githzerai>  /msg NickServ identify <loinka>
<Githzerai> opetnaistommestu: jel radi?
<opetnaistommestu> Dobih mail, potvrdih nalog. Sve radi kako bi trebalo.
<opetnaistommestu> Hvala!
<Githzerai> np
<Githzerai> sad ubaciš to u IRC klijent da se ne bi vazda zezao
<opetnaistommestu> Da, evo sad sam ubacio Å¡ifru u Pidgin.
<opetnaistommestu> E, lepo!
<Githzerai> vidimo-se-sutra
<Ddpbf> opetnaistommestu: јеси ту или си ниси ту?
<opetnaistommestu> Tu sam.
<opetnaistommestu> Resetujem Pidgin da vidim da li radi irc sa nalogom...
<Githzerai> banovaće te bot zbog toga :)
<opetnaistommestu> Ozbiljno?
<Githzerai> trebalo bi, koliko me sećanje služi
<opetnaistommestu> Mislim, nisam upućen, jbg, samo pokušavam da skontam šta je šta.
<Githzerai> kad neko svaki čas dolazi o odlazi, FreeNode ga samo otiše...
<Githzerai> *otpiše
<Githzerai> ovaj kanal je još liberalan
<Githzerai> mislim, mora da bude jedno pet-šes puta u kratkom vremenu, ali se dešava
<Githzerai> bio jedan tako na #archlinux pa ga strefio ban niš mu ne bi jasno :P
<opetnaistommestu> Heh... Šta ćeš, ima nas neupućenih.
<opetnaistommestu> Hm, sad svaki put kada pokrenem Pidgin iskoči mi obaveštenje da je ovaj nick već zauzet a odmah zatim i da sam "sad prijavljen kao opetnaistommestu"...
<opetnaistommestu> Rebus. Ali kontam da je sve ok.
<Githzerai> to je normalno
<Githzerai> jer komanda za identifikaciju ide nakon nicka
<opetnaistommestu> Tako nešto sam i kontao. Logičan mi je redosled obaveštenja ali mi je nelogično da to nisu... Kako da kažem... Pozadinski procesi.
<opetnaistommestu> No, dobro.
#ubuntu-rs 2011-09-28
<Prcko> bruka sta sam muke video sa ovim Medion laptopom
<promis> Prcko: Pustio sam 1080i snimak sa kamere i teče bezprekidno i u Vlc i u Totemu.
<Atlantic777> Ima li koga ko dobro stoji s ovim ofisom?
<opetnaistommestu> Kojim? Libreoffice?
<promis> ja ništa posebno, ali ga koristim kad mi treba
<opetnaistommestu> Gde je zapelo?
<Atlantic777> libre, mada mislim da je nebitno
<Atlantic777> klasičan obrazac: za mesec ______ ____ godine
<Atlantic777> kako napraviti ta "polja" za menjanje?
<Atlantic777> da dam n karaktera i da se formatiranje ne raspadne svaki put kad keva promeni mesec
<promis> writer ili calc?
<opetnaistommestu> Nisam razumeo, hoćeš da imaš padajući meni?
<opetnaistommestu> Sa predefinisanim vrednostima?
<Atlantic777> promis: writer
<Atlantic777> opetnaistommestu: ma ne, nije nužno, samo da imam mesto gde se nešto može upisati, a da se ne raspadne formatiranje ostatka teksta
<Atlantic777> ako upišem maj i ako upišem septembar, da zauzima isto mesta
<Atlantic777> ili tako nešto
<opetnaistommestu> Na šta misliš kada kažeš da se raspadne formatiranje?
<Atlantic777> keva kad god menja ove obrasce uvek ih uništi, nešto preskoči u nov red itd, itd
<opetnaistommestu> Ako su stilovi lepo postavljeni nema raspadanja.
<Atlantic777> ajd evo ja ću napraviti na brzinu kako ja znam pa ću negde okačiti i pitati konkretno
<Atlantic777> možda bolje tako
<promis> odoh deco, vi budite dobri
<opetnaistommestu> Daj primere za npr. maj i septembar, tu je velika razlika u dužini reči.
<opetnaistommestu> Sad vidim da si i gore baš tako naveo primer. :)
<opetnaistommestu> Atlantic777: Da znaš da imaš Goranov Libreoffice forum za ovakve zezancije sa Libo - http://otvorenidokument.com/index.php
<Atlantic777> Да, знам. Већ сам их и проверавао. :)
<Atlantic777> или ово, треба да имам 4 линије на које је предвиђено да упишем текст
<Atlantic777> ово су стари обрасци па неко пише руком, а неко на компу
<Atlantic777> и сад да не укључујем ундерлине па држим спејс два минута... шта ту има паметније?
<opetnaistommestu> Aaa, sad kontam. Treba ti opcija da imaš već predefinisan prostor, kao kod obrasca.
<opetnaistommestu> Da, da...
<Atlantic777> па то
<Atlantic777> :Р
<opetnaistommestu> Koristi text box.
<Atlantic777>  озб?
<Atlantic777> обичан текст бокс?
<opetnaistommestu> Da. Å to? :)
<Atlantic777> не волим их...
<Atlantic777> Некако су ми увек били бљак, лебде...
<opetnaistommestu> Heh, ni ja, ali mi rade posao kada je ovaj problem u pitanju. Jbg, .odt (ili .doc ili Å¡tagod) nije format dokumenta pogodan za obrasce. Za to se koricsti Calc pa se napravi form i sve redom...
<Atlantic777> А како са табелама?
<Atlantic777> У некој табели имам 12 "ставки" које заузимају 12 редова
<Atlantic777> у такој истој само на другој страни, 5, али заузимају 8 редова
<Atlantic777> а на свакој страници треба да буде иста табела
<opetnaistommestu> He he he, pomutio si mi mozak sada, niš' nisam skontao to sa drugom stranom. :) U svakom slučaju, moram sad da bežim. Preporučujem ti da ostaviš problem na Libo forumu ne samo zvog tebe nego i zbog drugih, možda nekome pomogne rešenje tvog problema. Kuckamo se!
<Atlantic777> хехе важи
<Atlantic777> ајд, поздрав ;)
<radak> Ima li Mint alternate iso?
<radak> lxde ili xfce
<tp0x45> mislim da ima
<tp0x45> tj ima sigurno
<radak> na njihovom sajtu nema
<tp0x45> http://www.linuxmint.com/download.php
<tp0x45> dole je LXDE verzija
<tp0x45> doduse ne vidim XFCE, ali znam da je pre bilo
<radak> jase lxde,  ali nije alternate iso
<radak> *jeste
<tp0x45> aaa ti mislis na text instaler?
<radak> e to
<tp0x45> ne znam... hmm da nema opciju u regularnom ISO da udjes u text mode instalaciju?
<tp0x45> nisam toliko koristio Mint samo probavao par puta
<radak> vidis to ti nije lose, nisam ni ja ubjedjen da ima
<radak> glupo mi sad skinuti a nema
<tp0x45> neke od distribucija to imaju ili su bar imali
<radak> nema da biras tu opciju, ne znam ovaj debian mint da li ima
<Prcko> Cuo sam da je Microsoft ulozio vreme za secure boot protocol u Windows 8 bukvalno su iskopirali Linux
<promis> radak: ne verujem da mint ima alternate, ne uklapa se u njegov profil
<promis> Prcko: kako misliš da su kopirali linux?
<Prcko> Pa cuo sam da ce secure boot protocol u potpunosti bit isti kao Linux ostale detalje ne znam
<radak> promis, evo i sam sam se uvjerio, nego olaksalo bi mei neke stvari, ovako ide Lubuntu
<promis> ne bi morao da instaliraš kodeke ;)
<radak> star komp, sve se vuce, svako dodatno instaliranje je prava vratolomija
<radak> a ne volim ni ovaj cromium
<tp0x45> pa stavi Puppy Linux
<tp0x45> iznenadices se
<promis> pa jeste, ubuntu nije za ispod P4
<promis> ovde naravno mislim na celu ubuntu porodicu
<tp0x45> Puppy Linux jeste Ubuntu, ali je  totalno ufriziran da radi brzo na starim masinama :)
<tp0x45> jedina mana mu je sto si administrator sve vreme
<radak> pokusao sam puppy, ali ne znam podesiti tv  out
<radak> nekad davno sam pokusao na nekom kompu
<tp0x45> e sad to vec ne znam :)
<radak> prije par dana dobijem ovaj komp, pa hocu plejer da napravim
<radak> gf4, amd duron 1.6
<radak> 256mb rama
<promis> pa ako staviš vlasnički nvidia, podešavanje tv outa je isto kao na bilo kom ditrou valjda
<promis> napraviš xorg.conf
<promis> tp0x45: ne bih išao toliko daleko da kažem da je puppy ubuntu, bez obzira što koristi lucid riznice
<promis> isuviše se ralikuje
<radak> trebalo bi da je tako, ali ove starije graficke znaju da zezaju, a nisam bas toliko pametan
<radak> brzo gubim zivce
<radak> nije mi jasno, evo instalirao sam Lubuntu i imam sliku na tv, a nisam instalirao drajver
<radak> niti sam ista podesavao
<radak> doduse, tv mi je bio zakacen na graficku dok sam instalirao
<radak> lubuntu
<promis> pa eto i slobodni drajver ima podršku za tv
<radak> bice ovo sasvim u redu
<fantastic001> ojha
<promis> `de si faco
<Atlantic777> re
<promis> montiram neki hd materijal, riknjava mi računar
<Atlantic777> promis: u čemu radiš?
<promis> kdenlive
<Atlantic777> Hm, a ono novo čudo? lightworks ili tako nešto?
<promis> pa još nema za lindžu
<Atlantic777> Delovalo mi je zanimljivo kad sam poslednji put gledao, samo što je još uvek sveže.
<Atlantic777> Ček, ima nešto...
<promis> a i ispali su malo paceri na kraju
<promis> al jebiga
<promis> biče samo open core
<Atlantic777> Što se mene tiče, to je ok.
<Atlantic777> Osnovne stvari open source, dodatke plaćaš.
<Atlantic777> Ako su tako zamislili.
<promis> to je bulja
<promis> ili sve ili ništa
<promis> ne može se sedeti na dvije stolice
<promis> gpl ili smrt
<promis> to ti je kao da u Gimpu nemaš lejere
<promis> moraš da dopaltiš za lejere
<Atlantic777> dobro, treba podvući razumnu granicu
<promis> nije doplata mnogo 50€ godišnje
<promis> ali je suština da opet ne ostoji dobar open source program
<promis> nisam se ja previše nadao, čekao sam da vidim koja će licenca da bude na kraju
<Atlantic777> šteta, baš sam se lepo ponadao
<promis> pristojan je ovaj kdenlive
<promis> brzo sam izmotirao
<promis> dv materijal
<promis> ali nije još uvek toto
<promis> nema bbolji trenutno
<Atlantic777> uteftereno, trebaće...
<Atlantic777> e da, moraću da ti pokažem nove škrabotine, samo da ih skeniram :D
<Atlantic777> čini mi se da napredujem
<promis> napredovanje je obično eksponecijalno
<promis> ako se dobro sećam grafika
<promis> po guglu nije to taj grafik
<promis> u stvari takva je kriva, ali da je rotirana za 180°
<Atlantic777> verovatno misliš na eksponencijalnu, samo zavisi da li je baza od -1 do 1 ili ne :P
<Atlantic777> promis: jesi li čeprkao možda po deviantartu?
<promis> nisam
<Atlantic777> čini mi se da bi ti bilo zanimljivo
<promis> pa ono, nije da nikad nisam bio na tom sajtu
<promis> ali sveukupno imam neku odbojnost prema tom sajtu
<promis> odnosno sadržaju
<Atlantic777> i ja sam imao dok se nisam malo kopao
<Atlantic777> zaista ima svega
<Atlantic777> ogromna zajednica
<promis> obično ga gledam kad odem kod druga, pa mi on pokazuje šta je kačio tamo
<promis> i šta mu kažu
<promis> Atlantic777: evo ti domaći zadatak http://ubuntuone.com/62dxagNGKYEc3AoG1bGylA
<promis> reci kad preuzmeš da isključim objavu
<marw> promis: nice :)
<promis> koje rekao da gledaš :P
<promis> zbog ove slike sad sam naučio kako se radi balans bele u gimpu
<marw> ja sam antitalenat za crtanje.. i za većinu vizuelnih "rukutvorina"
<Atlantic777> promis: service temporarily unavailable :(
<Atlantic777> nisam bio pri kompu, sry
<promis> šta, ne možeš da preuzmeš?
<Atlantic777> moguće da je ubuntu one down?
<Atlantic777> tako deluje
<Atlantic777> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
<promis> da vidim
<promis> pazi radi mi folder
<promis> hm, samo taj fajl neće
<promis> aj podići ču ga ponovo
<promis> marw: Å¡alim se ja
<promis> evo Atlantic777sad radi http://ubuntuone.com/3enjM8wtATjNpfVp9kOApD
<marw> np :)
<promis> marw: jel onda možda praviš muziku, kad ti slika ne ide ;)
<marw> promis: pokušao. slab sam i tu. umijem da pišem smisleno i da ponešto isprogramiram
<Atlantic777> promis: uu nice
<marw> a volim i video montažu
<promis> video montaža je vizuelna
<marw> doduše, u vegasu
<marw> ali, smorilo me :)
<promis> Atlantic777: to je poslednje što sam nacrtao, zimus, hemijskom gledajuči u fotografiju
<promis> posle ko zna koliko godina
<promis> odprilike od 2004. nisam crtao
<promis> i sam sam se iznenadio da nisam zaboravio
<Atlantic777> ja sam danas prvi put uspešno nacrtao glavu čoveka iz profila
<Atlantic777> :D
<promis> kuul
<Atlantic777> imam ja još puuuno da škrabam da bi to ličilo na nešto
<Atlantic777> ali čudi me da mi nije dosadilo
<Atlantic777> a i časovi brže prođu :P
<promis> a da, crtao sam i ja na časovima
<Atlantic777> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-Restauracija-zaupštenog-sistema
<promis> Atlantic777: napravi novog korisnika pa vidi kako je njemu
<Atlantic777> hoću, čim ćale završi
<Atlantic777> sad me već nervira, ne znam šta da mu radim :/
<Atlantic777> ali ubeđen sam da će biti isti slučaj
<Atlantic777> khm, promis ne radi ni gdm, ne mogu da promenim korisnika
<Atlantic777> namešten je autologin pa tad hoće da se uloguje
<promis> nemam pojma, baš se razbucao
<Atlantic777> a sve je radilo fino, nemam ideju kako su uspeli tako da razdrndaju
<promis> mom drugu se iz čista mira zabagovao korisnik posle par dana na Lubuntu
<promis> pa samo morali da napravimo novog
<Atlantic777> Ja ne znam od kada je na ovom kompu ovakvo rasulo i šta sve ne radi, sad sam slučajno seo da skeniram sebi nešto i...
<Atlantic777> webmasteryoda: ping
<webmasteryoda> pling
<webmasteryoda> :D
<maletaski> a neee
<maletaski> odgovara se sa pong :D
<Atlantic777> +1 ^
<Atlantic777> :D
<webmasteryoda> :D
<maletaski> znaš ono ping pong :D
<webmasteryoda> stoni tenis
<webmasteryoda> ko u forest gampu
<maletaski> hehehe
#ubuntu-rs 2011-09-29
<fantastic001> ojha
<nikolam> zdravo svima
<nikolam> kako ide
<Atlantic777> zdravo nikolam
<Atlantic777> neće, neće pa stane
<nikolam> gde si breJ Atlantic777  :))
<Atlantic777> :D
<nikolam> Evo ja posle duugo vremena da se nakanim malo na IRC
<nikolam> vidim ima dosta decurlije, lepo lepo :)
<Atlantic777> ima i vredni smo :D
<nikolam> jupi :)
<nikolam> Ja sma juren al nikako da stabilizujem jurenje :)
<promis> !quiet
<promis> vidi ga bot, odgovara na private
<promis> izbezobraznio se mali
<promis> Nek dignu ruke svi koji mrze: quiet & splash
<promis> o/
<marw> !botsnack
<lubotu3> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<promis> !wow
<lubotu3> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<marw> !lol
<lubotu3> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<marw> !omg
<marw> !rtfm
<lubotu3> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<marw> !noob
<marw> lubotu3: you are noob
<marw> !serbian
<lubotu3> Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<marw> !l33t
<lubotu3> 1337 i5 n1gh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<Beretta021> marw: sto ga mucis?
<promis> i treba
<promis> mnogo se opustio
<marw> !sudo
<lubotu3> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<marw> kao je dosadan :P
<marw> !microsoft
<lubotu3> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<nemysis> !doza
<nemysis> hehe ne zna
<fantastic001> !lubuntu
<lubotu3> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<nemysis> !bsd
<fantastic001> !smaras :D
<nemysis> !FreeBSD
<fantastic001> !linux
<lubotu3> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<nemysis> ;D
<fantastic001> :P
<nemysis> !kernel
<lubotu3> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<fantastic001> !unity
<lubotu3> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to the classic GNOME desktop; see !classic.
<nemysis> !compiz
<lubotu3> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<nemysis> !fluxbox
<lubotu3> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<fantastic001> !awesome
<fantastic001> e jebi se.....
<nemysis> e to nema
<fantastic001> :D
<fantastic001> !i3
<fantastic001> ni ovo nema
<nemysis> !pcbsd
<fantastic001> ovaj malo informisan :D
<Beretta021> !archlinux
<fantastic001> !windows
<nemysis> baš puno malo :D
<lubotu3> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<lubotu3> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<nemysis> !gnu
<lubotu3> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<fantastic001> !gcc
<lubotu3> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<nemysis> !freesoftware
<fantastic001> nema nema
<fantastic001> ...
<fantastic001> !
<nemysis> kuku
<fantastic001> !all
<fantastic001> !*
<fantastic001> !!
<fantastic001> !help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nemysis> !nano
<lubotu3> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<nemysis> koji gedit nano vi bre
<fantastic001> !vim
<nemysis> !mc
<fantastic001> !python
<lubotu3> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<fantastic001> !c++
<fantastic001> !c
<nemysis> !geany
<fantastic001> banovace nas operatori :D
<fantastic001> !gentoo
<lubotu3> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<marw> !whois warw
<marw> !seen marw
<lubotu3> I have no seen command
<nemysis> !mint
<lubotu3> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<marw> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
<fantastic001> !window
<marw> !grep
<lubotu3> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<fantastic001> !irssi
<lubotu3> irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<nemysis> !xchat
<fantastic001> :P
<fantastic001> !urxvt
<fantastic001> !mplayer
<nemysis> kuku ne zna Xchat
<fantastic001> !htop
<marw> Å¡teta Å¡to nije malo pametniji
<fantastic001> :D
<nemysis> !rxvt-unicode
<fantastic001> !rxvt
<marw> mogli biste instalirati neko veće brbljalo
<fantastic001> !x
<lubotu3> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<fantastic001> :D
<nemysis> :D
<promis> marw: skini mu sors pa ga opameti
<fantastic001> !linus
<nemysis> !radt
<fantastic001> promis: ja cu to uraditi :D
<nemysis> :D
<fantastic001> !torvalds
<fantastic001> e jbga sad
<promis> !rms
<fantastic001> ne zna koje svestenik :(
<nemysis> !midnight
<nemysis> sramota da ne zna za Linus Torwalds
<fantastic001> !istorija srpskog jezika
<lubotu3> fantastic001: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nemysis> :D
<fantastic001> e jbg, dobicu 1 sutra na testu jer ovaj nema pojma ni ovo
<fantastic001> lubotu3: you must know what is Linus Torvalds, BSD etc
<lubotu3> fantastic001: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fantastic001> they're primary things
<nemysis> yes this is very important
<fantastic001> :D
<nemysis> :D
<nemysis> !openbsd
<fantastic001> lubotu3: jel razums ili da prevedem na lubotonski ?
<lubotu3> fantastic001: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fantastic001> lubotu3: jebi se :D
<nemysis> :D
<fantastic001> 23:00 <lubotu3> Sorry, I don't know anything about 'jebi se :D'
<fantastic001> :D
<fantastic001> lubotu3: ok
<lubotu3> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<fantastic001> lubotu3: hi
<fantastic001> lubotu3: how are you ?
<fantastic001> lubotu3: how are you
<fantastic001> lubotu3: are you ok ?
<fantastic001> oh no
<fantastic001> you're stupid
<fantastic001> lubotu3: good night
<fantastic001> ln svima
<promis> mislim da je jasno kako će izgledati integracija sa cyber spejsom
#ubuntu-rs 2011-09-30
<Githzerai> z
<Githzerai> Ima li ko da koristi SBB internet?
<promis> Ich
<Githzerai> promis: Ič, kao nema, ili Ih kao ja? :)
<promis> Ich kao ja na nemačkom
<Githzerai> možeš li da pristupiš forumu?
<promis> mogu
<Githzerai> OK, onda nije toliko strašno
<Githzerai> Morao sam privremeno da onemogućim pristup delu IP adresa iz SBBovog opsega
<tp0x45> Kolege iz Ubuntu-RS, da vas samo obavestim da smo vase blogove (feedove) sa Ubuntu-RS Planete ukljucili na Ubuntu-ME planetu
<tp0x45> Moje je razumevanje da je to OK, ali ako neko ima problem javnite mi
<tp0x45> kolege za ubuntu-rs, ima li ko ovde od blogera sa planeta da je online?
#ubuntu-rs 2011-10-01
<cyb3rg3n31> hi
<Githzerai> Z
<Githzerai> z
<Githzerai> Ima li ko podeli utske sa CE&HA ? :)
#ubuntu-rs 2011-10-02
<mikac> meni secka film na vlc-u i ostalim playerima (vise kao da je u slow modu npr kad nije na napajanju) pa me zanima moze li mi neko pomoci posto sam apsolutni pocetnik
<Atlantic777> mikac: koji je format tog filma?
<Atlantic777> Da nije .mkv sa ono h264 kompresijom? :D
<Atlantic777> onom*
<mikac> probao sam dva filma do sada
<mikac> .mkv oba
<mikac> jedan je 720p a drugi 1536x640p tako da mislim da nije do toga
<Atlantic777> a koju grafičku karticu imaš?
<mikac> ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]
<Atlantic777> ok, a procesor?
<Atlantic777> pošto taj .mkv ustvari ide preko procesora
<promis> kod mene na c2d ispod 1.2Ghz ne može da ide glatko
<mikac> kako to da odradim :)
<Atlantic777> mikac: a koji procesor imaš? :)
<mikac> pokusavam na terminal da se baziram a imam sistem dva-tri dana :D
<Atlantic777> mikac: tako i treba :P
<mikac> Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 330  @ 2.13GHz
<promis> to je dobar procesor, nema tu greške
<promis> jedino možeš da probaš da mu fiksiraš takt
<promis> inače, da li seckaju i xvid filmovi?
<mikac> nisam probao jos uvek
<Atlantic777> cpufreq-set -g performance
<Atlantic777> možda pomogne...
<promis> pa probaj sine
<mikac> nisam siguran da li sam dobro odradio
<mikac> instalirao sam program koji mi je trazio i otkucao komandu
<mikac> nista se nije desilo u terminalu
<mikac> proverio film jos uvek secka
<mikac> da
<mikac> ceo vlc secka
<mikac> npr kad pauziram film zvuk se cuje jos 0.5-1 sec posle toga
<Atlantic777> vidi sa cpufreq-info na kojem taktu ti proc trenutno radi
<mikac> i kada smanjujem zvuk uvek ima delay
<mikac> evo vam ovo ja ne znam u sta gledam http://pastebin.com/uYhdNjs6
<Atlantic777>   current CPU frequency is 2.13 GHz
<Atlantic777> to je ok
<Atlantic777> ne znam šta da ti kažem
<Atlantic777> probaj divx filmove u međuvremenu
<mikac> isto je i sa xvid filmovia
<promis> onda nije to do brzine cpu
<promis> koja je grafička?
<mikac> ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]
<Prcko> poz
<Atlantic777> Prcko: Å¡ta bi na kraju sa remastersys? :D
<promis> mikac: daj ispis od: lspci -knn|grep VGA -A 4
<Prcko> nista strusio sam sistem i digao kubuntu nije mi se svideo i vratio na ubuntu. Namestio sve kako treba i radi odlicno sad za sad
<Prcko> Necu nista dirat. Sad sam na MacOSX na poslu sam
<promis> samo nemoj da tražiš previše od njega i sve će biti u redu
<mikac> http://pastebin.com/E1b6mYLQ
<promis> fejs, film, muzika i to ti to. ;)
<Prcko> Bitno je da mi je zavrsio jedan posao oko video capture-a i prezadovoljan sam kvalitetom
<Prcko> HDMI nisam uspeo da sredim pa sam na VGA gledao :)
<Prcko> filmove
<promis> mikac koja verzija vlc?
<promis> a kad smo kod verija, koja verzija ubuntua?
<mikac> 1.1.9
<mikac> vlc
<mikac> 11.04 ubuntu
<Prcko> Ja sam nastimao VLC na 11.4 da radi kao lud sve sa efekt subtitlom ali HDMI me hebe :)
<mikac> jel ti imas delay kad pauziras film na vlc-u, npr zvuk se cuje pola sekunde posto pauziras?
<promis> mikac, ja bih ti predložio jedan pokus
<promis> da islkjučiš pulseaudio
<promis> lako se radi, a ništa ne boli
<mikac> posto nemam pojma sta je to moze naravno :) samo kako
<promis> pa ovako. 1. napraviš prvo fajl: .pulse/client.conf |2. onda u njega metneš:  autospawn = no |3. a zatim prikolješ pulseaudio komandom: pulseaudio --kill
<mikac> uradio
<promis> daj da ti olakšam. za prvu stavku pokreni komandu: gedit .pulse/client.conf
<mikac> koci jos uvek
<promis> aha, okej. snašao sise
<sredoje> nasao sise
<sredoje> haha
<sredoje> sedim ja pored njega
<sredoje> i definitivno mu koci film
<sredoje> a komp mu je dosta bolji od mog
<promis> ajde vidi da li je pulse mrtav komandom: pregp pulse
<suse_abremil> pozdrav svima
<promis> pardon: pgrep pulse
<promis> treba da ne izbaci ništa
<mikac> nema nista
<promis> dobro, onda nije do toga
<promis> obriši fajl koji si napravio
<promis> i pokreni ponovo demona: pulseaudio -D
<mikac> ok
<mikac> jos neka ideja?
<Atlantic777> mikac: a system monitor, kakvo opterećenje prikazuje kada pustiš film?
<Atlantic777> a i fglrx bi trebao da podržava tu grafičku, možda i s time da se proba...
<promis> već ga ima
<Atlantic777> aham
<mikac> svi procesori su ispod 20% kad je pusten film
<promis> to je okej
<Githzerai> z
<mikac> gledao sam na netu
<mikac> pominju compiz
<mikac> moze li do toga da bude
<mikac> ?
<promis> aha
<promis> okej, ajde pošto si na 11.04
<promis> uradi još jedan pokus
<promis> pokreni ubuntu classic sesiju
<promis> pa probaj tamo
<mikac> pokusao sam sa tim
<mikac> nece
<mikac> isto je sve
<promis> a jel si isključio compiz?
<promis> odnosno valjda ima i sesija tipa no effects
<mikac> da
<mikac> sa tom sam i pokusao
<promis> pa valjda ona isključuje kompiz
<promis> ček da vidim
<sredoje> jel zna neko kako da instaliram ovaj urban terror
<maletaski> da
<maletaski> skineš sa neta
<maletaski> i pokreneš
<sredoje> skinuo
<sredoje> e pa nece
<maletaski> sad otpakuj
<sredoje> koristim kubuntu 11.04
<sredoje> otpakovao
<maletaski> nema veze
<sredoje> ok
<maletaski> koji koristiš
<maletaski> sec
<sredoje> sta sd
<sredoje> sad
<maletaski> koji os koristiš 64 ili 32?
<sredoje> 64
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> imaš ovaj file
<maletaski> ioUrbanTerrorx86_64
<sredoje> da
<maletaski> e desni klik na njega
<sredoje> i kad pokrenem on mi kaze sa kojom aplikacijom da ga pokrenem
<sredoje> napravio sam da je executable
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> ok
<maletaski> idi onda run in terminal
<sredoje> nije moguce
<maletaski> neće?
<sredoje> ako stikliram run in terminal
<sredoje> ne mogu da kliknem na OK dugme
<maletaski> u bre
<maletaski> Å¡ta je to sad
<maletaski> a probaj samo run
<maletaski> bem li ga kod mene samo dvoklik na fajl i pokrene se
<promis> mikac: compiz je isključen i u čistoj classic varjanti
<promis> sredoje: vidi na get deb, možda nije matora verzija
<promis> ili u riznicama pak
<maletaski> trebalo bi da radi
<sredoje> skinuo ja
<sredoje> al ne mogu da pokrenem
<maletaski> bez obzira na verziju
<sredoje> to jest nisam provalio kako
<mikac> izraz na njegovom licu dok cita sta treba da uradi - neprocenjivo
<maletaski> aj otvori terminal
<sredoje> aj
<maletaski> i prevuci taj file u njega
<maletaski> i lupi enter
<sredoje> command not found
<maletaski> lol
<mikac> sredio je
<maletaski> kako bre sad
<sredoje> sredio sam
<sredoje> ovaj
<maletaski> a?
<sredoje> nisam napravio
<sredoje> da je executable
<sredoje> haha
<maletaski> eh jbg
<sredoje> jer kad sam otisao opcije
<maletaski> a ja se čudim što neće
<sredoje> pisalo je da je executabilan
<sredoje> e sad dajte neki server
<sredoje> pa da isprobam
<maletaski> koji te zanima
<sredoje> srpski neki
<sredoje> gde ima ljudi stano
<sredoje> stalno
<maletaski> ja sam često na   188.138.48.106:27960
<maletaski> t.j. [boobs]EURO Uptown only CTF (boobs-clan.com)
<sredoje> a gde ja ovde da ukucam ip
<sredoje> to jos nisam provalio
<maletaski> otvoriš u igrici konzolu
<sredoje> ok
<sredoje> i samo connect ?
<maletaski> pa connect
<maletaski> da
<sredoje> ok
<sredoje> hvala
<maletaski> ili preko XQF
<maletaski> a ima i naši serveri
<maletaski> ali retko je kad neko na njima :(
<mikac> isprobao sam i na klasiku, nista
<promis> ne znam mikac, ne moj da ga "budžiš" sačekaj 10 dana i instaliraj ovaj novi. 11.10. Ili probaj stari 10.04.3
<mikac> probacu nesto sa neta ako nadjem sta
<mikac> skinucu mint pa cu sa njim probati
<Milan123456> Pozdrav,trebam pomoc
<Milan123456> nije problem u pitanju nikakav oko instalacije,samo kako da namestim ovakve ikonice da m ibudu http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/slike/%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D1%98%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE.png
<marw> Milan123456: kako to misliš?
<marw> Milan123456: zar nisu takve odmah po instalaciji?
<Milan123456> ne :/
<Milan123456> ikonice mi stoje sve gore
<Milan123456> gde je sistem
<Milan123456> i mnogo je ruzno..
<Milan123456> sad cu ti slikati da vidis kako izgleda
<Milan123456> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1B/TQ/3t5iQN40/-.png
<Milan123456> eto
<Milan123456> marw:
<Milan123456> znas li sta je u pitanju?
<marw> koliko vidim ti koristiš gnome2, a ne unity?
<Milan123456> koristim Unity
<Milan123456> ubuntu 11.04 sam skinuo i instalirao
<Anpu> ne, to je classic Gnome 2
<Anpu> Unity ti nije aktiviran verovatno zbog drajvera
<Anpu> grafickih*
<marw> Milan123456: na prijavnom ekranu nakon što uključiš računar, ili se izloguješ
<Milan123456> pise mi Ubuntu
<Milan123456> Anpu: a zbog cega to? Slaba mi graficka ili
<Anpu> i kada zakljuci da ne mozes da pokrenes Unity, automatski te vrati na Gnome Classic, osim ako nisi ti sam pri logovanju brao Gnome classic
<marw> imaš odabir deskopta: ako si izabrao "ubuntu", a vidiš ovaj ekran, znači da je vjerivatno grafička u pitanju
<Anpu> Milan123456: a koja je graficka u pitanju?
<Milan123456> ati radeon 9250
<Milan123456> nesto mi je pisalo sto se tice toga da sam stavim na classic -.- .. al nzm zbog cega..
<marw> probaj da se izloguješ i u dnu ekrana odaberi "Ubuntu" (samo tako).
<Milan123456> znaci , sve je isto , samo nmg neke stvari raditi na ovom sto moze na unity
<Anpu> probaj sto marw kaze
<Milan123456> marw: uvek mi je izabran ubuntu
<Anpu> pa ako ne ide, videcemo sta dalje
<Milan123456> kad se izlogujem
<Milan123456> sad sam se izlogovao
<Milan123456> i pise mi dole srpski
<Milan123456> pa ubuntu
<Milan123456> pa vreme
<Anpu> za tu kartu mozes samo Opensource drajvere
<marw> ok. provjeri imaš li šta u "proprietary drivers"... mada ja ne znam gdje je to..
<Milan123456> Anpu:
<Milan123456> te mogu
<Anpu> mislim da moze u terminalu da ukuca "jockey" i da ce mu otvoriti
<Milan123456> da bi koristio unity?
<marw> mada, ne znam puno o ubuntu
<marw> Milan123456: treba ti hardverska podrša iz grafičke karice.
<Anpu> Milan123456: nadam se da ce raditi :) imam tu karticu ali nemam kod sebe ubuntu 11.04 trenutno
<Milan123456> pise kad ukucam
<Milan123456> jockey
<Milan123456> komanda nije nadjena
<marw> ali vidim ima sjenke oko prozora, znači li to da je grafička ok?
<Milan123456> pa meni je sve oke
<Milan123456> kao i kod svih na ubuntu..
<Milan123456> samo ne znam sto nece ovo..
<Anpu> System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<Anpu> potrazi tu
<Milan123456> na srpskom napisi
<Milan123456> sve mi je na srpskom
<Milan123456> kad idem sistem
<Milan123456> pise mi o Gnomu
<promis> nema za tu grafičku ati
<marw> sistem > administracija?
<Milan123456> pise mi o gnomu..
<Milan123456> a ne o unity
<Milan123456> promis:
<promis> ovo kao da jeneki miks gnome i unity
<Milan123456> znaci , nmg da koristim unity?
<promis> pa vidiš da ne
<marw> možeš li da pokreneš npr. goole earth?
<Milan123456> nemam ga uopste :D
<promis> doduše, nisam siguran nemam tu grafičku.
<marw> ili ne znam već šta koristi 3d od programa
<Milan123456> ma samo da nadjem gde
<Milan123456> mogu gimp pokrenuti
<Milan123456> ako je to 3d..
<Milan123456> mogu sve programe ..
<Milan123456> kad idem pomoc i podrska
<Milan123456> sad cu dati sliku da vidite kako izgleda
<promis> ravijači kažu da radi
<marw> ima komanda da se provjeri radi li ti grafička, ali ako si odabrao "Ubuntu" prilikom logovanja očito neće da radi
<Anpu> promis: nema ati drajvera za tu kartu odavno
<promis> ali korisnici kažu da ne radi
<marw> Milan123456: ja bih ti preporučio, ali pitaj još negdje,
<promis> kome je verovati
<promis> ima ona komanda
<promis> za terstiranja unitija
<marw> da odeš na ATI-jev sajt i skineš onaj drajver što su postavili
<promis> ma jok bre
<promis> 9250 samo slobod
<Milan123456> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/O/TQ/3P0DTIVM/--ubuntu-desktop-guide.png
<Anpu> nikako to
<promis> a
<marw> meni je to rješavalo probleme na kućnom računaru
<Milan123456> glxgears	not required on this system
<Milan123456> ovog mi nema
<Milan123456> 	minimum_resolution_netbook	not required on this system ni ovog
<Milan123456> video-vga	skipped	 	video-dvi	skipped	 	video-displayport	skipped	 	video-hdmi	skipped	 	video-svideo	skipped
<promis> opet ste me naterali da butujem 11.04
<Milan123456> nzm sta bi moglo biti
<promis> probaj da ga resetuješ: unity --reset
<promis> e nemoj to da radiš
<promis> nemoj da ideš reset
<Milan123456> nisam..
<Milan123456> :D
<Milan123456> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-Unity-ne-radi-kod-mene
<Milan123456> evo i ovom je isti slucaj..
<promis> kod mene se izbagovalo posle toga
<Milan123456> samo sto je na kineskom sve :O
<Milan123456> imam ovaj compix
<promis> evo komande: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<promis> daj ispis od toga
<promis> treba sve da bude yes
<Milan123456> OpenGL vendor string:   Tungsten Graphics, Inc. OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 (RV280 5960) 20090101 x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL DRI2 OpenGL version string:  1.3 Mesa 7.10.2  Not software rendered:    yes Not blacklisted:          yes GLX fbconfig:             yes GLX texture from pixmap:  yes GL npot or rect textures: yes GL vertex program:        yes GL fragment program:      no GL vertex buffer object:  yes GL framebuffer objec
<Milan123456> jbg..:/
<promis> koji je poslednji red
<Milan123456> Unity SUpported: no
<promis> eto, to ti je za sada
<promis> If your card is black listed, it will be reported so. Otherwise, you can use some alternative methods to run Unity.
<promis> tvoj nije na crnoj listi
<promis> ali, kako ga omogućiti....
<Milan123456> nzm
<Milan123456> jer kad idem desni klik pa da napravim panel
<Milan123456> pise gnome 2.03 panel -.-
<promis> Milan123456: strpi se još 10 dana, doći će unity 2d
<Atlantic777> promis: zar ga nema veš u repoima?
<promis> pa sad
<Atlantic777> Milan123456: hajde probaj apt-cache search unity2d
<Atlantic777> stvarno nemam pojma kako radi
<Atlantic777> ali ovo ionako nema garanciju ;)
<promis> ima i izvorni kod odma`
<promis> ali nek lepo sačeka 10 dana
<promis> i uradi čist install
<Atlantic777> da, 10 dana je ništa, u pravu si
<promis> do tad, nek fura classic
<promis> eto ja i dalje na njemu
<promis> do kraja!
<Milan123456> promis:
<Milan123456> a ne mora mi cd?
<Atlantic777> cc ne daj se :D
<promis> dok me ne izbace
<Milan123456> nemora*
<Atlantic777> ne mora*
<Atlantic777> A Å¡ta sa cd?
<Milan123456> :D
<Milan123456> ma msm samo update
<Milan123456> ovaj 11.10?
<Milan123456> samo dal ce moci na moju ram taj..
<Atlantic777> ako si na 11.04 onda će ti stići i redovan update
<promis> jao, ne bijh ja taj upgrade
<Milan123456> imam 512
<Milan123456> rama
<Atlantic777> promis: što? ajd da vidimo šta će biti, idem ja na onerica istog časa :)
<promis> ni oni sami ne znaju šta su sve budžili u ove dve verzije
<Atlantic777> brb
<Milan123456> promis: da kucam sad ovo sto mi je dao Atlantic777
<Milan123456> ili da sacekam 10 dana?
<Milan123456> msm nije problem ni ovaj.. lep je
<promis> čekaj 10 dana za unity
<Atlantic777> Milan123456: to će ti pokazati samo da li unity2d postoji u riznicama, tj. da li možeš bezbolno da ga instaliraš.
<Atlantic777> neće ništa instalirati
<Atlantic777> ali svakako sačekaj
<Milan123456> ok
<promis> pa ako ti je svež sistem onda uradi reinstall
<promis> ako je mator, okušaj sreću sa upgrade
<promis> prvo bekap naravno
<promis> do sada, ja sam samo jednom upgrejdovao xubuntu
<promis> i bilo je sve kull
<Milan123456> promis:
<Milan123456> kako bakup?
<Milan123456> :)
<Milan123456> ma necu reinstall opet
<Milan123456> nmg vise da dajem pare na cd :D
<promis> upotreni usb
<promis> ako ti ploča diže usb
<Milan123456> al sam ga ubio bre sa dekstop.. pogledajte sliq :D
<promis> i pređi na RW
<promis> ja furam samo rw
<Milan123456> promis: kakav bre usb
<Milan123456> ovo krntija :D
<promis> pa onda rw
<Milan123456> samo cu ja probati upgrade..
<promis> to probaj svakako
<promis> ali pre toga bekap
<Milan123456> a i dobro mi radi i na ovom classic,msm kako sam mislio da je ,mislio neko obicno sranje..
<promis> svojih podataka
<Milan123456> ono sve oke..
<promis> pa naravno da je u redu
<promis> classic je majka
<Milan123456> ma nemam nista trenutno..vazno
<Milan123456> da bi sacuvao na linuxu
<Atlantic777> Milan123456: šta misliš da smo koristili godinama dok nije stigao ovaj đavolji unity? :P
<Milan123456> :D
<Milan123456> pa recite mi kakva je razlika
<promis> pre svega nautilus je majka
<Milan123456> izmedju unity i classic?
<promis> ovo ostalo onako
<Milan123456> nautilus je za ?
<promis> pa razlike su te ikone što hoćeš
<Milan123456> posto imam i ja nautilus
<Milan123456> kad idem u ovaj task manager ..
<promis> naravno da imaš
<promis> unity koristi nautilus
<Ddpbf> Atlantic777: којим годинама
<Ddpbf> мали не једи [цензурисано]
<Atlantic777> Ddpbf: u mom slučaju aktivno poslednje 4, pre toga neaktivno od 2004 :P
<Milan123456> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/c/Mg/2Bgebe7W/-.png
<Ddpbf> ма јел са 9 година си инсталиро линукс?
<Atlantic777> 10
<Atlantic777> fedora beše ;)
<Atlantic777> i uništio ceo hdd :D
<Atlantic777> 30 GiB i sve strpao da bude jedna particija, pa kud puklo da puklo
<Atlantic777> i onda lepo komp išao kod majstora da instalira windows
<Milan123456> hvala svima.. idem pozz
<Ddpbf> још ја да ти повјерујем па си на коњу
<Ddpbf> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-Prelazimo-na-Archlinux?pid=113293#pid113293
<Ddpbf> фотографска меморија синко
<Atlantic777> Hehe, dobro Å¡ta fali toj poruci? ^ :P
<Ddpbf> ne poklapa se sa vašom prethodnom pričom mladi gospodine
<Ddpbf> :P
<Atlantic777> Zašto?! :o
<Atlantic777> U to vreme kad sam pisao u grubu je na prvom mestu bio Ubuntu pa potom Fedora.
<promis> pa Atlantic777 kaže da je sa 10 godina pokušao i obrisao ceo disk. a ne da je i koristio istu (fedoru).
<Atlantic777> potražiću negde te diskove i novine, u mikru je to izalzilo cd po cd :D
<Atlantic777> da, nisam je ja koristio, samo sam instalirao
<Atlantic777> dial up modem me pojeo
<Ddpbf> каже да је користио гном годинама
<Atlantic777> neaktivno
<promis> pa za to su dovoljno i dve godine
<Atlantic777> čučala je ona tamo non stop, svratio ja ponekad, pokušavao, čačkao...
<Ddpbf> 2009-2011
<promis> taman :D
<Ddpbf> хм провуче се и ти некако
<Ddpbf> али следећи пут кад маслаш...
<Ddpbf> пази мало
<Ddpbf> :P
<promis> ja isto koristim gnome2 godinama. cirka 3 godine.
<promis> mada ga u poslednje vreme varam sa xfce
<Atlantic777> valjda je na toj fedori bio gnome2...
<Atlantic777> :O
<Atlantic777> na knoppixu znam da je bio kde
<Atlantic777> i na fedori je bio neki gnome
<Atlantic777> samo se verzije ne sećam, stvarno
<Atlantic777> nego, promis znaš onaj sistem što je bio raskupusan? Instalirao sam sad 11.04 ali sam ostavio stari /home
<Atlantic777> i opet slični problemi (barem ovo s temom)
<Atlantic777> napravio nov nalog i sad radi
<Atlantic777> samo tamo je i gdm zezao
<Atlantic777> fantastic001: kako se ono isključuje def pswd za seahorse? ne mogu da nađem tu temu na forumu :/
<Atlantic777> a znam da si ti pisao
<Atlantic777> nah, snašao se
<Atlantic777> nvm
<promis> vaskrs
#ubuntu-rs 2012-09-24
<djnesic_> dobar dan, ja sam novi korisnik ubuntu-a i evo pomalo probam...za sad nemam nekih posebnih pitanja...nego eto...red je da se javim kad sam se vec ulogovan ovde POZDRAV
<stereo_advance> poz djnesic_
<Atlantic777> poz djnesic_
<stereo_advance> ja ne koristim ubuntu ali eto da otpozdravim :)
<stereo_advance> i ni ja nemam nikakvih pitanja vezana za ubuntu :D
<djnesic_> OK Ovo mi je prvo iskustvo sa linux-om, pa ga ja nesvesno poistovecujem sa ubuntu-om, mada znam da je to samo jedna od "verzija" linux-a
<stereo_advance> ma da
<stereo_advance> svaki distro ima svoje prednosti i mane
<stereo_advance> ali koga to još zanima :)
<stereo_advance> bitno je da sve komande možeš da koristiš u svim distroima
<stereo_advance> najbolja stvar je /home direktorijum
<stereo_advance> ja koristim xfce okruženje
<stereo_advance> sve što napravim na jednom računaru samo kopiram na drugi
<stereo_advance> i sve radi
<djnesic_> komande su daleko jos za mene :), ali nadam se da cu uz forume, malo guglanja i nadam se, vasu pomoc, pomalo i to poscti, posto ovo koristim samo oko 5, 6 dana
<stereo_advance> hoćeš, ne brini
<djnesic_> OK, hvala...idem ja i dalje malo da guglam...pozdrav za tebe i ostale...CAO
<stereo_advance> poz
<djnesic_> samo...kako da se odjavim, preko web klijenta sam...ne vidim nesto tipa diconnect ili je potrbno samo da pritisnem X?
<boris_c> :)
<boris_c> samo X
<djnesic_> hvala
<Alexa> pozdrav svima!
<Alexa> Slavim!
<stereo_advance> yes!!!!
<stereo_advance> a.... Å¡ta?
<Alexa> Resio sam se leptopa i sad imam desktop PC
<Alexa> lepo sljaka
<Alexa> nabacio sam mu xubuntu 12.04
<Alexa> shiba
<stereo_advance> mogao si i ranije da se rešiš :)
<Alexa> sredio mu wireless
<stereo_advance> samo pošalješ meni :D
<Alexa> haha
<Alexa> ti mi ne bi dao 100 jevreja
<stereo_advance> nije te valjda mučio
<Alexa> leptop me namuci
<stereo_advance> au, znaš me :)
<stereo_advance> vidi ja imam eeepc 1000hd
<stereo_advance> dakle 900mhz
<Alexa> pregrejavao se, te wifi signal slabo hvata...
<Alexa> auuuu
<Alexa> zalim slucaj...
<stereo_advance> radi slackware pa puca
<stereo_advance> ni sa jednim distrom nisam imao problema sa drajverima
<stereo_advance> wifi uvek radio
<stereo_advance> jedino performanse
#ubuntu-rs 2012-09-25
<Alexa> pozdrav svima!
<Alexa> Dajte neki dobar sound manager za xfce
<Alexa> ubi me sustanje iz mikrofona. Jutros je sve bilo u redu. Cacnuo sam malocas nesto i ne umem da vratim da ne susti.
<Atlantic777> alsamixer?
<Atlantic777> pavucontrol
<Atlantic777> zavisi šta 'oćeš...
<Alexa> alsamixer
<Alexa> pokrenuo ga iz terminala
<TildaTurn> gnome-alsamixer mi nekako pregledniji
<Alexa> ljudi, aktivno se sat vremena bavim podesavanjem svog mikrofona i zvuka\
<Alexa> ne mogu da podesim nikako
<Alexa> sad mi radi zvuk
<Alexa> ali mi ne radi mikrofon
<Alexa> jutros je sve radilo
<Alexa> ali sam nesto slucajno cacnuo
<Alexa> kako da vratim podevasavanja na default vrednosti?
<uros1> obriši skriveni folder .pulse u home
<uros1> ja ne, bojče?
<uros1> ups pogrešan sobičak
<Alexa> ok
<Alexa> ?
<Alexa> a kako da vratim i alsamixer na default
<Alexa> jer mislim da sam i njega iz terminala malo cackao
<Alexa> sad kao cujem mikrofon, kad testiram preko skype call
<Alexa> ali cujem sustanje
<uros1> najbolje resetuješ celu alsu
<uros1> ček
<Alexa> kako?
<uros1> ajd ovako za početak
<uros1> killall pulseaudio
<uros1> pa zatim
<Alexa> ok
<uros1>  sudo alsa force-reload
<uros1> i na kraju  pulseaudio -D
<Alexa> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<uros1> obriši opet pulse
<uros1> folder
<Alexa> obrisan
<uros1>  pulseaudio -D
<Alexa> ista greska
<uros1> ok
<uros1> ajd teža artiljerija
<uros1> sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<uros1> pa zatim sudo apt-get update
<uros1> pa da ih vratimo nazad
<uros1> sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<uros1> i jel ti obrisao ubuntu-desktop?
<Alexa> je l- mi obrisao sta?
<uros1> ako jeste, a i nebitno u stvari vrati
<uros1> sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop
<Alexa> koristim xubuntu
<uros1> aha onda samo dodaj xubuntu-desktop
<Alexa> xfce
<uros1> i na kraju mora restart
<Alexa> ali otkud da znam da li mi je obrisao xubuntu-desktop?
<Alexa> koja je fora?
<uros1> pa izlistao ti je Å¡ta skida
<uros1> ali nebitno, vrati ako nije skinuo preskočiće
<Alexa> jos cekam da se updateuje
<uros1> ok
<uros1> posle update vraćaš alsa
<uros1> sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<uros1> ti je skinuo a vraćaš isto to
<Alexa> zar nije da prvo treba sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<uros1> sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<Alexa> ?
<Alexa> upravo sam to stavio
<uros1> cool
<Alexa> i to se sad radi
<uros1> i na kraju za svaki slučaj
<uros1> sudo apt-get install gdm xubuntu-desktop
<Alexa> a je l' treba da odredim purge remove?
<Alexa> *odradim
<uros1> pa uradio si
<Alexa> da ali pre toga
<uros1> ne samo ovako
<Alexa> sad mi se instalira xubuntu-desktop
<uros1> ok povuče neke zavisnosti pa ti ukloni jedan mali deo meta-paketa
<Alexa> pitao me je sta hocu za default
<Alexa> ja odabrao neki light gdm
<uros1> ok
<Alexa> sad da restart??
<uros1> to možeš menjaš uvek
<Alexa> evo me za minut
<uros1> da udri restart pa se vrati
<alexa> evo me
<alexa> nece mikrofon
<uros1> jel radi?
<uros1> a zvuk?
<alexa> zvuk radi
<alexa> prvo neki sum
<uros1> dobro to je napredak
<alexa> a onda kad se skype upalio, bez suma
<uros1> jesi podesio korektno mikrofon u sound preferences?
<alexa> upravo testiram na skajpu
<uros1> u stvari sound settings
<alexa> sad sam pojacao mikrofon
<alexa> i jako se slabo na snimku cuo moj glas
<alexa> ali je sad zvuk uzasan
<alexa> ima sum
<alexa> sisti
<uros1> otvori sound settings mislim da je na xubuntu ispod slidera za zvuk u panelu
<alexa> ok
<uros1> otvori input
<uros1> i šta kaže
<alexa> port: rear microphone
<uros1> a volume?
<alexa> ali moze i front da se odabere
<uros1> input volume?
<alexa> nemam input volume
<alexa> samo pise front left i front right i oba su podesena na 33%
<alexa> -28.69dB
<uros1> klikni na taj rear microphone možda se pojavi?
<uros1> a ima tako
<alexa> kliknem
<uros1> ok pa digni na 80%
<alexa> i ima da odaberem line it, rear mic i front mic
<alexa> opet nece
<alexa> na skajpu
<alexa> i zvuk susti
<alexa> i opet se vratio sam od sebe na 39%
<uros1> skajp ima neku foru da on uređuje input volume automatski to bi mogao da nađeš u skajp podešavanjima i da ukineš
<uros1> a ne znam gde je ne koristim skajp uopšte
<alexa> ukinuo sam upravo
<uros1> ajd sad pojačaj
<alexa> "allow skype to automatically adjust my mixer levels"
<uros1> e to da.
<alexa> ali zvuk sisti
<alexa> testiram sad
<alexa> vikao sam
<alexa> i uspeo sam viku da cujem na kraju testa
<uros1> i jedva a?
<alexa> aha
<alexa> ali zvuk mi sisti
<uros1> ajd pojačaj još mikrofon
<alexa> 2 problema
<uros1> slušam
<alexa> pojacao na 100%
<alexa> ma ja sam to u alsi nesto zesce zeznuo
<uros1> alsu smo pregazili novom
<alexa> 100%, i opet je jaaaaako slabo
<alexa> bas bas slabo
<uros1> zajedno sa svim tvojim podešavanjima
<alexa> drao sam se, a opet je slaaab
<uros1> koja je kartica
<alexa> pre dva dana uzeo komp od caleta
<alexa> ne znam nista
<alexa> kako da pogledam_
<alexa> ?
<uros1> sekund
<uros1> lspci | grep "audio"
<alexa> nista mi ne ispise
<uros1> sudo aplay -l
<alexa> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices **** card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: ALC662 rev1 Analog [ALC662 rev1 Analog]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0 card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: ALC662 rev1 Digital [ALC662 rev1 Digital]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<uros1> ok
<uros1> tu je
<uros1> find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd
<alexa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1227407/
<uros1> ok imaš sve
<alexa> heeeeeeej
<alexa> uspeo sam
<uros1> e
<uros1> kako
<alexa> stavio sam rear microphone na 9%
<alexa> jer mi tu yvuk ne susti
<alexa> i slucajno zvao skajp
<alexa> test
<alexa> i cujem se
<uros1> i ispao cool?
<alexa> da
<alexa> ali ne kapiram foru
<uros1> ok dakle bilo je premodulisano, palo mi na pamet nije
<alexa> sta to znaci_
<alexa> ?
<uros1> da je pojačano iznad praga fizičke osetljivosti membrane
<alexa> znaš kako sam ukapirao?
<alexa> ima tri crtice
<uros1> kako?
<uros1> dobro
<alexa> treća je 100%
<alexa> i tu smo videli da ne radi
<alexa> ne radi ni 80% koliko si tražio
<alexa> onda sam stavio na drugu crticu
<alexa> tu je "Base"
<alexa> a prva je Silence
<alexa> i na ovu Base radi
<uros1> aha cool
<uros1> e pa lepo dakle  rešeno...
<alexa> hvala ti na trudu
<uros1> :)
<alexa> još jedva stvarčica
<uros1> ajd
<alexa> instalirao sam xfce4-xkb-plugin
<alexa> instalirao sam xfce4-xkb-layout
<uros1> to za tastaturu
<alexa> da bih mogao da menjam jezik za tastaturu
<alexa> da
<uros1> pa zar mora posebno?
<alexa> ali posle restarta kompa ostaje ikonica, ali nema funkciju
<alexa> mora
<alexa> jer ne mogu drugacije da ga promenim
<alexa> ili bar ja ne znam kako
<alexa> dakle, ikonica stoji
<uros1> a u keyboard settings
<alexa> ali podesavanje za jezike i shortcut nestanu
<uros1> otvori keyboard settings
<alexa> tu nema
<alexa> ima samo application shortcuts
<uros1> nema keyboard layout?
<alexa> ima layout
<alexa> ali nema da se odredi prečica
<uros1> pa u layout dodaj srpski
<alexa> dodato
<uros1> i sad koji ti je na panelu
<uros1> layout?
<alexa> srpski
<alexa> jer sam ga namestio
<uros1> a klik na njega ti daje?
<alexa> ali kad ugasim komp, nestane
<alexa> srpski, us, nemacki i cirilicu
<uros1> ok
<uros1> i posle restarta nestane?
<alexa> da
<uros1> ček
<uros1> sudo gedit /usr/share/console-setup/KeyboardNames.pl.
<uros1> i daj taj fajl na neki paste da vidim
<alexa> nemam gedit. koja je zamena na xubuntu za gedit?
<uros1> leafpad
<uros1> mislim...
<alexa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1227423/
<uros1> a  koja ti je tastatura
<uros1> 101 ili 105 key
<alexa> cekaj da isprobam
<alexa> da izbrojim
<uros1> samo numerčku izbroj
<alexa> koja je numericka?
<uros1> ona grupa skroz desno
<uros1> gde su brojevi samo
<alexa> 17
<uros1> 101
<uros1> dobro
<uros1> idi u settings manager
<uros1> pa keyboard i layout
<uros1> i nadji ima li negde use system default ili da tako zvuči makar
<uros1> pa ako je čekirano otčekiraj
<alexa> otčekirano je
<uros1> ok
<uros1> sada otvori leafpad
<alexa> isti onaj
<uros1> novi
<alexa> ok
<uros1> iskopiraj u njega
<uros1> #!/bin/bash
<uros1> setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:alts_toggle us,pk
<uros1> red po red
<alexa> ok
<uros1> sačuvaj ga npr kao fixkeyboard
<uros1> jel beše thunar file manager?
<alexa> da
<uros1> sudo thunar
<alexa> jesam
<uros1> uzmi ovaj fajl fixkeyboard
<alexa> ok
<uros1> i iskopiraj ga u /usr/bin/
<uros1> ehej mario
<alexa> iskopirao
<uros1> pingni atlantica
<Atlantic777> pong
<uros1> ok alexa ugasi thunar
<uros1> eve ga beretta
<Atlantic777> mada mislim da mu se samo klijent rekonektovao, nije on tu
<uros1> idi sad u applications pa settings i nadju autostart
<uros1> ili startup aplications kako se već zove
<alexa> znam našta mislim
<alexa> misliš
<alexa> ali nema ga
<alexa> i ne sećam se kako se zove
<uros1> a npr AutostartedApplications?
<uros1> tako je na lxde
<alexa> ništa ni na tu foru
<uros1> potraži po menijima mora da bude...
<alexa> evo ga
<alexa> settings amnager
<alexa> manager
<uros1> ima li add
<alexa> session and startup
<alexa> add
<uros1> cool
<alexa> sad u command da nadjem fajl?
<uros1> ima name jel tako?
<alexa> da
<uros1> kucaj fixkeyboard
<alexa> ok
<uros1> a command
<alexa> a u Command?
<uros1> /usr/bin/fixkeyboard
<uros1> Å¡ta smo uradili
<alexa> uradili smo
<alexa> nadam se
<uros1> napravili smo skriptu kojom pritiskom na oba alta menjamo predefinisane tastature
<alexa> ok, hvala na pomoći
<alexa> znam
<alexa> kapiram sve
<alexa> jedino nisam gledao ono sto je u skripti
<uros1> a isključili smo onu koja je forcovana prilikom instalacije
<alexa> samo sam automatski prekopirao
<alexa> hvala ti, ali od moje hvala nemaš ništa
<uros1> cool sad treba restart da postane aktivna jer je u autostart
<alexa> elem, nadam se da ćeš biti tu cele noći, da mogu da te iscedim do kraja :p
<alexa> treba wireless tastaturu da instaliram
<alexa> i kamericu
<uros1> hahahah
<alexa> ali to cu polako
<uros1> koja je
<alexa> ako naidjem na problem, eto mene
<alexa> microsoft wireless desktop 800
<alexa> mis i keyboard
<alexa> kuku meni
<alexa> i kamerica je isto microsoftova
<alexa> mogu da se kladim da namerno linuksaši nisu za nju pisali driver
<alexa> :p
<uros1> ma jok ovo radi na plug and play
<alexa> ok
<uros1> :)
<Atlantic777> radi bolje kod nas nego kod njih :P
<uros1> ma Nikola ne radi
<alexa> sad ću videti
<uros1> yna[ [ta ovaj linuks i sh***t
<uros1> znaš šta mi ne radi ejj
<uros1> ctrl+alt+del
<uros1> i ništa pod bogom milim, pa KAKO???
<Atlantic777> uros1: napisaćemo ti neku skriptu
<uros1> i još
<uros1> 100% ovih malwera uopšte ne radi, ma UOPŠTE!
<uros1> pa stvarno...
<Atlantic777> huh, a koliko antivirusa imaš u wine?
<uros1> svih sedam
<uros1> to je ok
<Atlantic777> pu sunce mu... :/
<uros1> ali džaba
<uros1> restart ne radi, tako banalna stvar a toliko potrebna
<Atlantic777> a koju verziju linuxa imaš? ove mlađe od 10 godina ništa ne valjaju
<uros1> ma ovaj unity
<uros1> djavo ga nosio
<alexa> plug and play ka\e[_
<Atlantic777> a pa ma kakvi, pa ni nov windows ne valja, kako linux?
<uros1> pa trebalo bi
<alexa> plug and play?
<alexa> ni mis
<alexa> ni tastatura
<alexa> ponovo sam ubacio staru ps2
<alexa> i poremetio joj se layout
<alexa> nema veze
<uros1> jel vidi prijemnik?
<alexa> sredice se sa restartom
<Atlantic777> jeste li gledali dmesg?
<uros1> ajd restartuj pa se vrati
<alexa> nema veze to sa wireless tastaturom i misem, valjda
<uros1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7321876&postcount=3
<alexa> ti me, bre, u grob guras >p
<alexa> :p
<alexa> ne staj mi na muku... :p
<alexa> nego, kako da krenem?
<alexa> odakle?
<uros1> aj ubodi to i uradi restart, mora da prošljaka
<alexa> ok
<alexa> ma jok
<alexa> ne rade
<uros1> neobično
<alexa> idem na addiotional drivers
<uros1> ma jok ček
<alexa> čekam
<uros1> koji reče microsoft?
<alexa> 800
<alexa> microsoft wireless desktop 800
<uros1> sudo apt-get install hardinfo
<alexa> da ti dam output od hardinfo sad?
<alexa> ili treba hardinfo + nešto?
<uros1> nemora[ pokreni ga
<uros1> input device šta kaže?
<alexa> ovo će zvučati malo gayasto, ali lepo je programče
<uros1> aha cool je baš
<alexa> ima tri microsoft microsoft R 2.4 GHz Transceiver v8.
<alexa> 0
<uros1> klikni na jedan
<uros1> Atlantic777: jes tu
<alexa> kod sva tri je sve isto, samo je connected to različito:
<uros1> ajd
<Atlantic777> uros1: uh, već 10 min krećem da štrebam nešto
<Atlantic777> kaži
<uros1> ajd poteraj ovu tastuturu ako može
<uros1> moram pod tuš
<uros1> ustajem u 7 sutra bem ti robiju
<alexa> kod connected to
<Atlantic777> alexa: ae pusti mi mail ili pokreni temu na forumu pa ću se uključiti
<alexa> haha
<alexa> koji output treba da ostavim na forumu?
<uros1> aj ln svima
<alexa> laku noc
<Atlantic777> ln uros1
<Atlantic777> alexa: ostavi samo model te plastike
<Atlantic777> šta tačno radi/ne radi
<alexa> ne radi ništa
<alexa> hahah
<Atlantic777> treba mi izlaz od "dmesg" na neki pastebin
<alexa> evo
<Atlantic777> i lsusb
<Atlantic777> ali to sve na forum
<Atlantic777> stvarno štrebam nešto
<alexa> stize
<alexa> ok
<alexa> Atlantic777: http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-xubuntu-microsoft-wireless-desktop-800
<alexa> helo
#ubuntu-rs 2012-09-26
<go_mtz_rs> boa tarde a todos
<Kostic> Good evening to you, stranger. ;)
<IceCool> z
#ubuntu-rs 2012-09-27
<Milos_SD> pozdrav
<Milos_SD> da li je neko radio upgrade sa 12.04 na 12.10 beta?
<Milos_SD> meni uvek izbaci gresku: can't get exclusive lock...
<Milos_SD> S
<Milos_SD> :S
<hggdh> hello, I am looking for Uros1 or bojce, anyone can tell me where to find them?
<Atlantic777> hggdh: hi, they were here last night, and they come here in evening (it's evening here). Should I conntact them immediately or just to tell them something?
<hggdh> Atlantic777: please ask them to ping me -- any of #ubuntu-bugs, #ubuntu-community-team, #ubuntu-testing channels will be good -- or just to ping me on Freenode
<hggdh> Atlantic777: thank you
<Atlantic777> hggdh: ok, no problem. :)
<hggdh> cheers
<uros1> ko ima launchpad nalog a sedi na kanalu?
<uros1> jel ima neko launchpad nalog od prisutnijeh?
<uros1> maletaski: ping
<uros1> opetnaistommestu: ping
<uros1> opetnaistommestu: stanislaveee
<MrHr1e> Pozdrav svima
<opetnaistommestu> E!
<opetnaistommestu> uros1 hola!
<uros1> imaš launchpad nalog
<opetnaistommestu> Imam.
<uros1> an na prv
<MrHr1e> Jel ima neko pametan a da mu nije teško da mi kaže samo da li je normalno da se ubunti podiže preko 1minut?
<uros1> pa zavisi
<uros1> hardver?
<MrHr1e> athlon 5200 2,5gb ram
<uros1> pogasi sve nepotrebne aplikacije koje se dižu sa sistemom
<uros1> oko minut a?
<MrHr1e> sistem je nov tako da nema dodatnih aplikacija
<uros1> do full desktopa?
<MrHr1e> da
<MrHr1e> i preko minut
<MrHr1e> dugo bude onaj crveni ekran
<uros1> pa ukini bluetooth ako ne koristiš, cups ako nemaš printer
<uros1> oće da ubrza dramatično
<uros1> ali meni tu miriše da grafički driver nije baš kako treba
<MrHr1e> blutut? pa nisam ga nkiada ni aktivirao
<MrHr1e> ne znam
<MrHr1e> nov sam u ovome
<MrHr1e> za grafiku mi kaže da je nepoznat upravljač
<uros1> a koja je grafa
<MrHr1e> mada sam ins drivrere... grafa integrisana matična nvidia
<uros1> hmm
<uros1> upali terminal
<uros1> i kopiraj
<uros1> sudo jockey-gtk
<MrHr1e> radio sam to prije i instalirao ovee što prepručuje
<uros1> pa mora da je neki update nešto pokarabasio
<MrHr1e> ima curent i ima curent-update
<MrHr1e> jedio taj crugi da oprobam
<uros1> probaj
<MrHr1e> potrajaće...
<MrHr1e> imam baš dobar početak sa linuxom... jbo me on
<MrHr1e> ode reboot... Hvala
<MrHr1e> Ne pomaže... grafika i dalje nepoznata... nema veze... Imam i većih briga od toga
<MrHr1e> E samo još jedno pitanje... ako ne smaram... Da li je moguće da mi probleme pravi to što sam prilikom pravljenja particije označio kao logičku umesto primarnu?
<uros1> ne ne bi smelo
<MrHr1e> ne bi ali me muči nešto hardver... pisao sam i na forumu šta se dešava pri pokretanju biosa. valjda će se naći neko pametan da reši enigmu
<uros1> daj link
<MrHr1e> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-dual-boot-bios-itd
#ubuntu-rs 2012-09-28
<promis> Ako neko koristi ili koristio srpski interfejs kako je prevedeno dugme "ok"?
<boris_c> "teraj"
<promis> hehe
<promis> da nije možda "u redu"
<Atlantic777> jeste, obično je "u redu"
<Atlantic777> ali predlog "teraj" mi se takođe sviđa :D
<uros1> olujicz: ping
<zxy_64> pozdrav,
<zxy_64> imam problem sa mplayerom na ubuntu 12.04 na pentium-m mašini
<zxy_64> Javi mi: "Mplayer crashed by illegal instruction".
<zxy_64> ideje za rešenje dobrodošle
<zxy_64> mplayer umesto mplayer2 rešava stvar, samo da reportujem, ako nekog zanima
<Ddpbf> uros1: ping
<Beretta021> ooo dalibore :)
<Ddpbf> З
<uros1> Beretta021: ping
<uros1> Beretta021: ping
<Ddpbf> uros1: ;)
<uros1> ehej
<uros1> done?
<uros1> a vidim vidim
<uros1> Beretta021: ping bre!
#ubuntu-rs 2012-09-29
<alexa> pozdrav svima!
<alexa> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-xubuntu-microsoft-wireless-desktop-800?pid=206465#pid206465
<alexa> Ko voli da pomogne, neka pogleda temu :)
<profiler1982> sta mislite da ozivimo malo youtube kanal
<profiler1982> da se izbaci malo tutorijala, neki demo okruzenja.....
<Kostic> Kazam screencaster
<Kostic> добар алат за такве ствари
<profiler1982> jel zaintresovan neko?
<Kostic> Не... Радим други сајт, немам времена.
<Kostic> Иначе, крени да радиш
<Kostic> неко ће се успут сигурно придружити... ;)
<profiler1982> ja imam dosta vec demo-a za gnome-shell pa i za unity
<profiler1982> samo sto me kolje konekcija jos koji dan
<profiler1982> treba matrica da se odradi za pocetak i kraj
<Kostic> даш "привју"? x
<Kostic> xD
<profiler1982> aha
<profiler1982> e kosticu
<Kostic> кажи?
<profiler1982> kako da izbrisem transkript iz irc-a
<profiler1982> napunilo mi se od pre  ohoho
<profiler1982> xchat gnome
<Kostic> Чачкај по личној фасцикли
<Kostic> тражи
<Kostic> ~/.xchat
<Kostic> тј. /home/profiler/.xchat
<profiler1982> a inace trebalo bi samo da brise kao dodje donekle
<Kostic> у том директоријуму вероватно има нека .тхт датотека
<profiler1982> radi dobro ali puni se
<Kostic> Ја сам сад скинуо самосталну Четзилу
<Kostic> (Chatzilla on top of the xulrunner
<Kostic> so it basically runs without Firefox
<profiler1982> /home/wladimir/.xchat2/scrollback
<Kostic> веома корисно
<Kostic> а и боље ми ради него икс чет
<profiler1982> ni opera nije losa
<profiler1982> all in one
<profiler1982> nego spora je
<profiler1982> na edge brzini sam sad
<Kostic> ја на Убунтуу имам
<profiler1982> oseti se
<Kostic> Фајерфокс, Хром, Оперу, Опера Мобајл емулатор
<Kostic> па Андроид 4.1 емулатор
<Kostic> Сафари
<profiler1982> jesmo li nas dvojica o operi mini davno....
<Kostic> и IE6, IE7, IE8 и IE9
<profiler1982> i brate pa sto toliko
<Kostic> унутар виртуелних машини које је Мајкрософт направио за веб развијаче
<Kostic> треба за тестирање веб страница које направим.
<Kostic> свеобухватно
<Kostic> ретко кад тестирам на ие6
<profiler1982> sdk android emulator
<Kostic> аха
<profiler1982> e jel mogu u njega da strpam moj iso
<Kostic> Највише ми се свиђа емулатор за Опера Мобајл линију прегледача
<Kostic> брзо се пали и много је добро
<Kostic> Не можеш исо
<Kostic> имаш буквално графички програм за управљање виртуелним уређајима
<profiler1982> treba da skida ima da se oznaci
<Kostic> и преко њега покрећеш андроиде
<Kostic> скинеш сдк
<Kostic> и убациш ппа за јдк7 јаву
<Kostic> Мада, не волим што имам јдк7 јаву на рачунару
<Kostic> због свих оних рупа које у задње време налазе у јави... :(
<profiler1982> vala bas
<profiler1982> sad sam skoro ubacio firestarter
<alexa> Zdravo!
<Kostic> Ја сам сада убацио "Доки" док....
<Kostic> Није лоше
<Kostic> прво сам убацио Каиро
<Kostic> па сам преко Каира случајно онемогућио Јунити
<profiler1982> cairo je keva
<Kostic> па сам морао да се цимам око Compiz Settings Manager-а да поново укључим Јунити
<Kostic> Нисам знао да је Јунити прикључак за Компиз.
<profiler1982> e ja sam u ubuntu sesiji namerno iskljucio unity plugin
<Kostic> Кул. 8)
<Kostic> alexa, здраво.
<Kostic> Можемо ли да ти помогнемо нешто?
<profiler1982> i imam sve compiz efekte sa cairo
<profiler1982> nevalja nikako gnome classic i unity
<profiler1982> obara compiz u unity-ju na keca
<profiler1982> zato imam 3 usera
<alexa> Trenutno imam samo 800 i nesto MB RAM-a. Koci mi se kad pokrenem 6 stvari od jednom, a dosta mi treba. Moze li neko da mi pomogne da napravim skriptu, koja bi ubila sve procese, sem osnovnih, ili koja bi ubila ono sto je najzahtevnije? Bilo bi lepo da za to podesim i dugme na tastaturi, da bi mogao tako da startujem skriptu
<Kostic> alexa, зашто не пробаш лакше окружење?
<Kostic> Нпр. Enlightenment 17
<alexa> xubuntu koristim
<Kostic> хм...
<profiler1982> idi na start-up i iskljuci sta ne koristis
<Kostic> И погледај мало на нету оптимизацију Зубунтуа.
<profiler1982> kako ide fazon da mu pokaze sve u start-up zaboravio sam... ima na forumu
<alexa> ma sve mi je inace u redu, jedino se malo koci kad je mnogo tabova u mozili pokrenuto, plus par programa, medju kojima je i Eclipse
<alexa> eclipse valjda jede memoriju
<Kostic> Фајерфокс једе меморију
<alexa> da ins. Chromium?
<Kostic> код мене је увек отворено око 10-15 језичака
<Kostic> и једе око ~400 мега рама
<vladap> flash jede cpu
<Kostic> Еклипс исто једе Рам.
<Kostic> Не Хромијум
<Kostic> Хром
<alexa> kapiram sve to, trebalo bi da kupim jos rama
<Kostic> Хромијум нема уграђен флеш у севи
<alexa> mislim da mi maticna moze do 4 GB RAMA
<Kostic> а Хром има посебно фризиран Флеш тако да ће ти лепо радити на том слабом рачунару
<alexa> mislio sam da hrom za linux ne postoji
<alexa> nemoj da mi vredjas PC!
<Kostic> како не постоји?
<Kostic> xD
<alexa> zar nije Chromium zamena za Chrom?
<alexa> *Chrome
<vladap> na opesuse imas samo chrom, ne i chromium
<Kostic> alexa, http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8033/8036835182_cb8cefd9fd_b.jpg
<Kostic> мој сто
<Kostic> Испод Фајерфокса, шта видиш?
<Kostic> :)
<alexa> ne znam zasto imam utisak da je ovo brz racunar u odnosu na njegove specifikacije, mora da je sve dobro uklopljeno
<alexa> cek
<Kostic> И да, profiler1982 > http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8033/8036835182_cb8cefd9fd_b.jpg
<Kostic> Docky док... Није лош
<Kostic> али не свиђа ми се што је написан у Моно језику
<alexa> Kostic: Vidim Chromium i Operu
<Kostic> alexa, иконица Хромијума је плава
<Kostic> Ово је Гугл Хром
<profiler1982> neznam cairo mi je mocniji
<alexa> haha
<alexa> ok
<profiler1982> pravi i u lightdm posebnu sesiju
<alexa> prvog dana kad sam presao na ubuntu, ja sam se utripovao da samo Chromium za linux postoji
<alexa> tako me ucili :D
<profiler1982> e ja chromium koristim a ne chrome u ubuntu
<profiler1982> zbog integracije bookmarka u gnome-shell
<alexa> Hoce li neko da me sprovede kroz proces obnove ubuntu software centra?
<alexa> od danas nece da se ucita
<alexa> otvori se prozor, ali je sve sivo
<alexa> reinstalirao ga preko synaptica
<alexa> moracu preko terminala
<alexa> medjutim, on ce obrisati xubuntu-desktop
<profiler1982> jesi li stavio neku dark temu?
<Kostic> sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-center
<Kostic> Пробај то и кажи ми шта жели да брише...
<Kostic> Ако жели нешто да брише са овом командом...
<alexa> sorry, sekund pre toga sam pokrenuo brisanje
<Kostic> Нема зашто "сори"...
<alexa> a sad kad ga opet instalira, nece sam instalirati xubuntu-desktop
<profiler1982> alexa evo link, pogledaj vezano za tamne teme u svim okruzenjima uspeva
<profiler1982> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/GNOME-SHELL_EXTENZIJE_I_TEME
<Kostic> http://pr09studio.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-10-4-wallpaper-pack-156483358
<Kostic> Што мени ова позадина личи на ону Виндоус 7 позадину
<Kostic> само што је ова убунтизована
<alexa> wladimir: zasto mi dajes onaj link? koristim xfce. Kakve teme te sad spopale XD ?
<alexa> momci, jeste li culi, postoji li animirana pozadina?
<profiler1982> ako si stavio tamnu temu, pojavi se takav problem u sc
<alexa> nisam petljao oko tema
<profiler1982> nebitno koje je okruzenje
<Kostic> alexaa
<alexa> skroz mi je pobrljavio ubuntu s c
<Kostic> постоји анимирана позадина
<Kostic> ја сам користио једну која се мењала у зависности од доба дана
<alexa> potpuno, nece ni nakon reinstalla
<Kostic> звала се dawn of ubuntu
<Kostic> alexa, покрени software-center у командној линиј и дај нам излаз команде
<Kostic> УСЦ уме да забоде када има мало РАМ меморије.
<profiler1982> i to samo tako.....
<alexa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1250392/
<alexa> ipak ostajem na vatrenoj lisici "When released, Chrome was intended to be a light weight browser but with the course of time it is becoming notorious for memory hogging. This is because Chrome launches a new process for every web page which makes it heavy on system resources.
<alexa> stability is where, Firefox clearly unseats chrome. As much as Chrome is stable on Windows platform, it is weak and unstable on Linux platform. "
<alexa> a wikivs kaze: "Chromium consumes more memory than Firefox"
<Kostic> И ја користим само Фајерфокс, најбољи додаци и прикључци за веб развој
<Kostic> али зато Хром подржава највише од HTML5 стандарда.
<Kostic> alexa, користи Синаптик
<Kostic> УСЦ се код тебе сигурно забада због РАМ меморије
<alexa> kad se komp upali, i nista ne pokrenem, sve jedno nece
<alexa> ranije je htelo uvek
<alexa> bez obzira na okolnosti
<alexa> danas smo se posvadjali
<alexa> kakva je sudbina mom USC? otpada?
<Kostic> alexa, не видим ишта корисни из излаза команде
<Kostic> поновно инсталирање система би решило проблем
<alexa> hahahahaha
<alexa> neka, bona, sam cu, sto bi Haso rek'o XD
<Kostic> profiler1982, дајем ти петнаест минута да нађеш српску реч за реч installation. :)
<alexa> nema sanse da ga dizem zbog USC
<alexa> Umetanje?
<profiler1982> instalacija brate
<alexa> Vukajlija: ,,Instalacija: Svečano uvođenje u dužnost, ustoličenje (npr. novog patrijarha); postavljanje na zvanje, nameštanje; stručno izvođenje vodovodnih, elektrotehničkih i dr. postrojenja; postrojenje."
<alexa> Vujaklija: ,,Instalacija: Svečano uvođenje u dužnost, ustoličenje (npr. novog patrijarha); postavljanje na zvanje, nameštanje; stručno izvođenje vodovodnih, elektrotehničkih i dr. postrojenja; postrojenje."
<Kostic> profiler1982, даћу ти пример да ти помогнем.
<profiler1982> ajd
<profiler1982> ustoličenje nije
<Kostic> "I am going to install solar powered electric engine into my russian wobly shit. What russian wobly shit? Lada man."
<Kostic> Није устоличење.
<Kostic> једноставно је
<Kostic> реч се често користи у свакодневном говору. :D
<Kostic> "Mислим да ћу инсталирати нове звучнике у Југа"... Не могу више да ти помогнем...
<Kostic> Одустајеш?
<Kostic> Српска реч за installing је уградња... :D
<Kostic> Одох у обуставу... Морам да се "ричарџујем"... Зоп.
<alexa> znam da je ugradnja
<alexa> ali i umetanje
<alexa> pa, vidis da je i patrijarh instaliran?
<profiler1982> u pravu si ugradnja
<Kostic> :)
<Kostic> Ae, куцкамо се неки други дан.
<profiler1982> ali u  informatickoj terminologiji je instalacija
<Kostic> Срећно са прављењем видео упутстава.
<profiler1982> ok pozzz
<Kostic> Јеп... Помодари светске класе смо...
#ubuntu-rs 2012-09-30
<nkls> poz, jel ima nekoga da pomogne?
<vladap> da probamo
<nkls> treba mi pomoc oko pravljenja posebnog shortcut-a?
<nkls> hocu da chomium browser pokrenem sa keyboard-a
<nkls> ali mi ne uspeva sta god da uradim u programu: keyboard shortcuts
<vladap> koji distro
<nkls> googlao sam i uglavnom me uvek prebaci na chromium default shortcuts
<nkls> imam ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<nkls> vladap: jel ti je jasno moje pitanje?
<vladap> da
<nkls> ok
<vladap> samo malo vremena da startujem masinu i da probam
<nkls> ok, no frks
<nkls> ko ceka taj doceka.. valjda XDS
<nkls> XD*
<nkls> jel mozes da chat-ujes dok ti se masina dize?
<nkls> koji ti browser koristis?
<vladap> da, to je na drugoj fizicki
<vladap> zavisi za sta, opera, firefox, chromium, chrom
<nkls> aha.. znaci, ti imas nekoliko i sve koristis
<vladap> da
<nkls> meni je firefox super, ali u poredjenju sa chromium-om malo je tezi, heavy. chromium se lepo podigne i cini mi se da je primetno brzi
<vladap> firefox je sa svim blokadama tako da vidim cist tekst
<vladap> opera je mail klient i webmail
<vladap> chrom(ium) za sve sto treba da se vidi u full-u
<nkls> cekaj, ne mozes da instaliras blokade u chromium?
<nkls> jel imas lag kada kucas u chromium-u kada se tek podigne?
<nkls> ja to imam, ali vidim da i drugi imaju, pa su to okarkterisali kao bug
<vladap> mozes neke, ali mislim da bolje radi firefox sa pluhin blokadama
<vladap> na koji lag mislis
<vladap> kada kucas adresu pa cekas odziv stranice
<vladap> da pocne da se prikazuje
<nkls> ne mora adresa, bilo sta u pretrazi
<nkls> da, to.
<vladap> to je do dns-a a ne do chrom-a
<nkls> to mi ide na zivce samo tako, a vidim da se nista do sada nije resilo
<nkls> jel znas mozda resenje?
<vladap> promeni dns server
<nkls> kada kazes dns, na sta tacno mislis?
<nkls> kako?
<vladap> sta ti pise u file-u /etc/resolv.conf
<nkls> cek da vidim...
<nkls> pise mi malo teksta, cek..
<nkls> # Generated by NetworkManager
<nkls> domain domain
<nkls> search domain
<nkls> nameserver 109.122.98.116
<nkls> nameserver 109.122.98.117
<nkls> eto, to pise
<nkls> XD
<vladap> dobro
<vladap> samo m alo
<nkls> oki
<vladap> ti si na vektor net-u ???
<nkls> nisam
<nkls> jesam
<nkls> XD
<nkls> jesam, jesam
<nkls> radijus vektor
<vladap> imas li ruter
<nkls> imam
<vladap> koja je adresa rutera
<nkls> mislis... koji je ip kada kucam adress bar-u?
<vladap> da
<nkls> samo sec
<nkls> http://192.168.1.1/
<vladap> edituj file /etc/resolv.conf ...
<vladap> upisi tarabu "#" kao prvi karakter gde se nalaze ona dva ip-a ...
<vladap> i dodaj liniju istu takvu (bez #) gde je ip 192.168.1.1
<vladap> znas li to da uradis
<nkls> samo sec
<nkls> probacu
<nkls> editujem, mislis sa nekim programom tipa.. gedit?
<nkls> znam, samo sec
<vladap> da
<vladap> ali sa sudo komandom kao prvom
<nkls> da, da. sada cu da uradim, samo sec
<nkls> samo jedno pitanje..
<vladap> da
<nkls> da li tarabu da upisem ispred ip adrese ili ispred name serve i ip-a?
<nkls> server*
<vladap> na prvu poziciju u liniji, znaci ispred nameserver
<nkls> oki
<nkls> uradio sam
<vladap> probaj sada
<nkls> da sacuvam podesavanja i restartujem masinu sada?
<vladap> mozda prvi put imas lag a posle ga nemas
<vladap> probaj
<vladap> nekoliko adresa (web starna)
<nkls> cek prvo da kopiram ovaj tekst koji smo pisali, trebace mi
<vladap> nekoliko adresa (web strana)
<vladap> posalji kako izgleda sada resolv.conf
<vladap> u editoru CTRL-a
<vladap> pa ovde na isr ctrl-v
<vladap> pa ovde na irc ctrl-v
<vladap> u editoru CTRL-a pa CTRL-c
<nkls> samo sec, ali mislim da cu morati da restartujem chromimu? jer iz njega kucam u ovaj irc
<vladap> ne treba restart
<nkls> ok.
<nkls> ovako izgleda sada taj file:
<nkls> # Generated by NetworkManager
<nkls> domain domain
<nkls> search domain
<nkls> #nameserver 109.122.98.116
<nkls> #nameserver 109.122.98.117
<nkls> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<nkls> to je sve sto se nalazi u tom fajlu
<vladap> dobro je, probaj
<vladap> da surfujes
<nkls> hm..
<nkls> mislim da cu ipak morati da restartujem chromium jer.. kada ga podignem to najbolje vidim
<nkls> vraticu se brzo, jel to ok?
<vladap> ok
<nkls> ok
<nkls> vladap:
<nkls> jel si tu?
<vladap> da
<nkls> morao sam ipak da restartujem masinu zbog nekih drugih razloga
<nkls> gledaj...
<nkls> kada podignem chromium i treba da kucam u onom bar-u
<nkls> ne mogu da kucam iako to pokusavam dok mi se skroz ne otvori. onaj, mali plavi kruzic sto se vrti, nesto kao refresh button
<vladap> dobro
<nkls> kada on zavrsi, kada se skroz chromium podigne, tek tada mogu da kucam
<nkls> jel to normalno
<vladap> da
<nkls> za to mi treba nekih 2 do 3 sekunde
<nkls> nije instant XD
<vladap> koliko memorije imas i koji procesor
<nkls> imam 1gb memorije
<nkls> a, procesor je amd 1800 valjda XD
<nkls> znam da postoji komanda, ali ne mogu da se setim
<nkls> koja ispisuje koji proc, mem...
<vladap> komantom "cat /proc/cpuinfo" vidis procesor
<nkls> hvala, evo sta kaze: AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2800+
<vladap> to je brz procesor
<nkls> to je starija masina, pocetak tih amd 64bit trt mrt procesora
<vladap> koji hard disk imas
<nkls> pazi.. ono sto meni fali je memorija
<nkls> skoro sam dokupio jos jedan modul od 1 gb, ali on je bio pokvaren
<nkls> tako da sada cekam da skupim novce i kupim jos jednom
<vladap> ali u principu kada startujes neki program prodje izvesno vreme dok se ne pojavi na ekranu
<nkls> bio sam je testirao posle par dana kupovine [komp se cudno ponasao i pravio greske do bola, da ne opisujem sada] i onda sam je testirao i za sat vremena je prijavila 1000 gresaka :(
<vladap> kada izadjes i open pokrenes taj program bude brze
<vladap> kada izadjes i opet pokrenes taj program bude brze
<nkls> da, jeste, u pravu si za to dizanje i ponovno dizanje programa
<vladap> mislis na testu memorije
<vladap> greske
<nkls> da, da. test memorije
<vladap> koliko mesta imas za mem module
<vladap> 2 ili 4
<nkls> mada, nisam cekao dugo, trebalo je mnogo vise sati da odradi ceo proces, ali kao sto sam napisao, za sat vremena je pronasao 1000 gresaka
<nkls> 3 mesta
<vladap> i jedna je mnogo
<vladap> da li su iste boje
<vladap> slotovi za mem
<nkls> da li su iste boje slotovi.. cek da vidim
<nkls> jesu, ljubicasti su
<nkls> sto pitas?
<vladap> dobro
<vladap> onda je single channel
<nkls> sto ce reci?
<nkls> XD
<vladap> ako memorije nisu identicne onda sporiji modul stavljas u prvi slot
<nkls> kada su razlicite boje, sta to zapravo znaci?
<vladap> ako su razlicite boje i imas 4 slota onda radi i u dual channel modu
<nkls> zanimljivo je ovo sto pises.
<vladap> "zanimljivo" ???
<vladap> zasto zanimljivo
<nkls> samo sec
<nkls> zanimljivo tj. super kao informacija. iako je u pitanju detalj [mozda meni samo tako izgleda jer ja nemam pojma] deluje vrlo korisno
<nkls> npr. ako nekad budem video da neki od mojih drugara radi sa memorijom i tim slotovima, reci cu im cemu koji sluzi
<vladap> informacija ako nije primenjljiva nista ne znaci sem zauzeca memorije
<nkls> to npr. nisam znao, a korisno je
<vladap> da li znas uslove koriscenja 4 slota u dve boje
<nkls> ne znam
<nkls> vidis da mi je ovo novo saznanje XD
<vladap> pa kako onda mozes da govoris kako se koristi ako ni sam ne znas
<vladap> :)
<nkls> ne ne... nisi me razumeo
<nkls> cekaj..
<vladap> :):):)
<nkls> recimo.. nisam znao ako imas razlicite module memorije da ona sa manjim taktom treba da ide u prvi slot
<vladap> uslov dva ili tri slota iste boje
<nkls> ili.. nisam znao da boje slot-ova imaju bilo kakve veze
<vladap> moce i 4 slota iste boje
<vladap> imaju
<nkls> cekaj, ako su iste boje slotovi, onda nije bitno koju i gde ces da ubodes iako su razlicite, ovo pije vodu samo ako su boje slot-ova drugacije?
<vladap> ne
<nkls> aha, znaci i za iste boje vazi pravilo da ona sa manjim taktom ide u prvi slot?
<vladap> uvek po redu punis slotove, ali ako su iste boje najsporiju memoriju stavljas u prvi slot
<nkls> ako nisu iste boje?
<vladap> i u biosu bi trebalo da pokaze brzinu koju ima modul u prvom slotu
<vladap> ako nisu iste boje...
<vladap> obicno su 0(1) i 2(3) iste boje
<vladap> ili ako je drugacije obelezavanje obicno su 1(2) i 3(4) iste boje
<vladap> znaci ako koristis memoriju u paraleli (dual channel) onda ih stavljas u istu boju po redu
<nkls> kapiram
<vladap> ali je uslov memorijski moduli moraju da budu upareni (identicni)
<nkls> kapiram
<vladap> ako to nije slucaj stavljas u razlicite boje po redu stim da je losiji prvi
<nkls> znaci u mom slucaju [buduci da imam iste boje, tri slot-a] vazice pravilo ako je sporija, stavljam u prvi slot i to je to.
<vladap> i tada postoji problem ako napunis i druga dva slota kako ce to da radi
<nkls> da li znas da mnogi nemaju pojma o ovome sto pricas?
<vladap> znam
<nkls> vladap: koji ti os imas?
<vladap> open suse 11.1
<nkls> i btw sta tebi stoji u onom domenu koji smo menjali malipre? da li je default ili si i ti menjao to?
<nkls> kako ti se cini open suse?
<vladap> a koristim sles, opensuse 10.3, ubuntu, xubuntu
<vladap> novi mi je bez vezem samo sminka i slinavi se
<nkls> koji ubuntu?
<nkls> a, kako ti se cini open suse?
<vladap> 10.04
<nkls> kao distro?
<nkls> ej i ti imas kao i ja 10.04 :))
<vladap> novi, posle 11.1 samo sminka i spor
<nkls> aha.. kao i ubuntu ovaj novi
<nkls> meni nije toliko ruzna ta sminka
<nkls> nisi mi odgovorio za onaj file 'resolv.conf ...'
<vladap> molim te ponovi pitanje
<nkls> jel tebi on izmenjen, ti si menjao ili si ga ostavio kako se podrazumeva sve sto u njemu pise?
<vladap> kod mene je promenjen, ali mnogo
<vladap> ja imam svoje dns servere
<nkls> aha.. jel si zadovoljan sa tim sto si uradio?
<nkls> verovatno jesi inace ne bi menjao
<vladap> da
<vladap> ali ja imam kompletnu infrastrukturu servera
<nkls> aha.. ti imas server?
<nkls> servere?
<vladap> mislis "verovatno jesi inace bi menjao"
<vladap> da, mnozina
<nkls> jel si ti moderator ili tako nesto ili ti ti serveri sluze za nesto licno?
<vladap> za posao, nisam moderator
<nkls> sta imas na njima podignuto ako hoces da kazes?
<nkls> aha, kapiram. za posao. pa, dobro.
<nkls> lepo
<nkls> vladap: da li hoces da se vratimo na moje prvo pitanje kada sam usao ovde?
<nkls> rec je o precici za chromium browser
<vladap> vec sam proverio i kod mene ne radi i ne znam za sada resenje.
<nkls> treba mi na tastaturi, ali nisam mogao to da sredim
<nkls> aha, e, hvala onda
<vladap> proveri na ubunu forumu
<nkls> znaci i kod tebe ne radi
<vladap> mozda ima ve objasnjeno
<vladap> mozda ima vec objasnjeno
<vladap> ja desktop slabo koristim
<vladap> vise sam u konzoli zbog servera
<nkls> znas kako.. guglao sam i on bi mi do sada sigurno dao neki info vezan za moje pitanje, ali me uvek baci na podrazumevane precice u samom chromium-u.
<vladap> system -> preferance -> keyboard shortcuts
<nkls> e, kad smo kod konzole. bas sam danas testirao mplayer i mocp koji vise trosi memorije/proc. i mplayer vise trosi ako slusam muziku XD
<vladap> ne razmisljam o tome i koristim vlc
<nkls> mocp je lep, konzolni player i prilicno jednostavan
<nkls> vlc kao gui?
<vladap> imas i kao konzola i gui
<vladap> vlc-nox
<nkls> vidis, nisam znao da ima konzolni
<nkls> jel jednostavan?
<vladap> probaj, stvar navike
<nkls> ako ti je pri ruci, jel mozes da ga podignes i da mi kazes koliko ti trosi?
<vladap> kod mene je to tesko posto imam mnogo procesa i virtuelnih masina i 8GB ram-a
<nkls> hahahahhahah XD
<vladap> tako da mi je svejedno koliko trosi
<nkls> da, ti ovo ne bi ni primetio XD
<vladap> memorije
<nkls> LOL!!!
<nkls> vladap: jel volis da cackas conf fajlove?
<vladap> ne, podesim i vise ne diram dok radi
<nkls> da, da. kapiram.
<vladap> kada ne radi onda podesavam (cackanje je metoda uzaludnih pokusaja)
<nkls> jel imas jos vremena za neka moja pitanja ili smatras da sam do sada ispunio kvotu?
<vladap> kada metoda uzaludnih pokusaja ne uspeva, onda uzmi dokumentaciju i procitaj, tamo sve pise
<vladap> nemas kvotu
<vladap> samo ja imam ograniceno vreme (neki put)
<vladap> pitaj
<nkls> ok, hvala
<go_mtz_rs> bom dia gente
<nkls> samo sec, evo instaliram upravo vlc nox pa cu posle njega da testiram
<nkls> vladap: imam pitanje vezano za htop. i system monitor - gui
<vladap> ajde na pvt da oslobodimo kanal
<nkls> ok
<dbm> Vece
<gashoga> zdravo
<nkls> jel ima nekog?
<uros1> vazda
<nkls> uros1: jel mozes da mi pomognes u vezi sajta i drajvera nvidia?
<uros1> naravno kaži
<nkls> jel 6 na njihovom sajtu serija 6000?
<uros1> daj link
<nkls> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<uros1> ne ovo je GTX serija
<uros1> ali šta će ti odavde jel` instaliraš nvidia driver?
<nkls> da, instaliram
<nkls> hocu neki a da nije 173
<nkls> svi hvale 180, mada je to iz 2010
<uros1> pa imaš u repoima nvidia-current
<nkls> uh.. kada instaliram nvidia-current ja nemam onda onaj panel od nvidia gui
<uros1> koja kartica?
<nkls> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200]
<uros1> to beše AGP?
<nkls> da
<uros1> sekund
<nkls> ok
<nkls> ako te zanima zasto ovo sve radim, mogu da ti ispisem par linija kako bi imao bolji pregled
<uros1> ovde su ti podržane kartice jel je imaI
<uros1> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<nkls> sada cu da pregledam
<uros1> aj
<nkls> da, ima je tamo. GeForce 6200	0x00F3
<nkls> mada sam video jos jedno mozda 2x da se pojavljuje 6200 na tom spisku
<uros1> i ima problema sa current?
<nkls> nisam te razumeo
<nkls> da li mislis da ja imam problema sa current?
<uros1> pa kad instaliraš current šta se dešava?
<nkls> evo sta se desava:
<nkls> https://www.dropbox.com/lightbox/home/Public/primeri2
<nkls> jel mozes da vidis ovu sliku?
<uros1> ček da se ulogujem
<nkls> moras da se ulogujes na dropbox?
<uros1> da
<nkls> oh, zasto?
<nkls> ne vidis je drugacije?
<uros1> pa tra\i mi ako ho'u da vidim sliku - da se ulogujem
<uros1> digni na dodaj.rs da ne pravim nalog za jednu sliku
<nkls> cekaj
<nkls> nemoj da se ulogujes
<uros1> :)
<nkls> probaj sada: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/98466566/primeri2/nvidia.jpeg
<nkls> jel sada vidis a nisi se ulogovao?
<uros1> ok jasno
<nkls> jel vidis sada?
<nkls> sliku
<uros1> da
<uros1> jesi uradio ovo što ti traži
<uros1> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<uros1> da napraviš xorg?
<nkls> to kada instaliram nvidia-xconfig?
<uros1> ne ovako idu koraci
<uros1> 1. instaliraj driver sa sudo jockey-gtk
<nkls> joj.. samo da mi ne instalira onaj 173 driver :( taj sam vec imao
<uros1> 2. izaberi nvidia-current
<uros1> 3. restart
<nkls> sta mislis, sta ce da mi instalira?
<uros1> kad se ponovo digne sistem otvori terminal i uradi sudo nvidia-xconfig
<uros1> i opet restart
<uros1> pa izaberi nvidia-current, biće izlistan
<nkls> cekaj, jel to sve?
<uros1> pa da
<nkls> daj da rezimiram
<uros1> ajd
<nkls> trenutno nemam instaliran driver od nvidia, imam onaj sto dolazi kao podrazumevajuci od ubuntu i ne mogu da igram igrice-compiz...
<nkls> sada uradim sledece:
<uros1> tako je taj što imaš je kljakav
<nkls> odem u terminal i kucam: sudo jockey-gtk
<uros1> da
<nkls> izaberem nvidia-current
<uros1> pojavi ti se dijalog sa mogućim driverima
<nkls> restartujem
<uros1> da
<nkls> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<nkls> i opet restart
<uros1> i dolaziš upravo ovde
<uros1> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/98466566/primeri2/nvidia.jpeg
<uros1> sudo nvidia-xconfig će ti napraviti jedan fajl on se zove xorg.conf
<nkls> ok, javljam za koji minut ili koliko vec sta sam uradio, jel ces da budes tu?
<uros1> na novijim karticama on je nepotreban, ali na AGP je neophodan da bi instaliran driver bio u funkciji
<uros1> naravno biću tu još jedno sat
<nkls> ok.. sada cu da pocnem i zavrsicu brzo, dok si ti tu
<uros1> cool
<nkls> uros1:
<uros1> oj
<nkls> uradio sam sve
<nkls> i ok je
<uros1> bolje?
<nkls> current mi je instalirao
<nkls> to znaci.. samo sec
<uros1> ok sudo nvidia-xconfig jel tu ok?
<nkls> 304.51 nije 173
<uros1> to je current
<nkls> ali to je super jel tako?
<nkls> to znaci da je noviji od ovog 173?
<nkls> sudno nvidia-xconfig je tu
<uros1> da to je trenutni stable
<nkls> ako mislis na /etc/X11?
<uros1> ok i radi compiz kako treba, to je to
<nkls> ne znam za compiz sada cu da probam
<uros1> aj
<nkls> ali imam jos jedno pitanje ako nije problem isto je vezano za nvcida
<nkls> nvidia*
<uros1> da
<nkls> kada instaliram nvidia driver, system monitor mi pokaze da mi je cpu konstantno 100% bez drajvera, ovih od nvidia, bude na 3,4% kada nista ne radim
<nkls> sada kada sam instalirao current, odmah sam potrcao da vidim kako sada stoji stvar i nisam srecan.
<nkls> ali vidim da to nije samo moja boljka.
<uros1> ček ček kada ti je na 100%
<nkls> konstanto
<nkls> kada instaliram nvida driver
<nkls> bez obzira koji
<uros1> sa drajverom
<nkls> nvidia*
<uros1> ček da vidim jel još neko prijavio
<nkls> uros1: nemoras da gledas, taj problem postoji vec dugo. neki ga imaju a neki nemaju
<uros1> pa ima li rešenja šta kažu?
<nkls> neki su rekli da pulse pravi problem i zbog toga je 100% cpu konstantan
<nkls> pa, koliko sam ja skapirao nema.
<nkls> osim da koristim one podrazumevajuce drajvere
<uros1> ajd otvori home u nautilusu
<uros1> i stisni ctrl+h
<nkls> ali sa njima ne mogu da igram igre ili imam ukljucen compiz
<nkls> ok, samo sec
<uros1> pa nadji skriveni folder po imenu .pulse
<nkls> nasao
<uros1> otvori sistem monitor
<nkls> ok
<uros1> i gledaj u njega, pa obriši taj .pulse i javi jel spalo cpu zauzeće
<nkls> ok, sada cu da probam
<nkls> btw always on the top je najbolja komanda koju sam ja video XD
<uros1> hehe
<nkls> sada me malo nervira ovaj system monitor !!! sada pokazuje 42, 37 i varira i ne prelazi 50 i ne spusta se ispod 30%
<nkls> ccc
<nkls> a, nisam jos obrisao ,pulse
<uros1> ajd brisni ga
<nkls> otkud sada ovoliko posto kada je konstanto bilo 100% :((((((((((((
<uros1> hehe
<nkls> nista se nije promenilo sa brisanjem .pulse
<uros1> onda nije do pulse
<nkls> da, ali nekoliko ljudi je primenilo taj fazon i odusevljeni su. ja sam ga takodje probao i nista mi nije uradio pozitivno
<nkls> nego me sada nervira zasto se spustio na 35/40 % cpu ???
<nkls> da to nije zbog ovog current?
<uros1> nije ček
<nkls> btw i ukljucen mi je compiz
<uros1> otvori synaptic
<uros1> ako ga nemaš instaliraj ga iz softver centra
<uros1> i nadji tvoj nvidia driver
<uros1> i reinstaliraj ga
<uros1> desni klik pa reinstall
<uros1> oće da pomogne, vidim,
<nkls> imam synaptic
<nkls> koji moj nvidia driver?
<uros1> ajd i nakon reinstalacije reboot, ali nemoj ponovo ono nvidia-xconfig samo clean reboot
<uros1> imaš zeleni kvadratić kucaj u tražilicu nvidia
<nkls> molimte pojasni mi ove dve linije, poslednje koje si napisao?
<uros1> otvori synaptic
<nkls> pazi.. tamo imam trista cuda od nvidia
<nkls> u synaptic-u
<uros1> u pretragu ukucaj nvidia
<nkls> da, to sam uradio
<uros1> i skroluj dok god ne vidiš zeleni kvadratić taj ti je nvidia instaliran
<uros1> klik na njega desni i mark for reinstalation
<nkls> ali meni je mnogo tih zelenih kvadratica instalirano i imaju veze sa nvidia
<uros1> svaki
<nkls> da li mislis na ovaj:
<nkls> nvidia-current ili sve sto ima veze sa nvidia.. tipa.. nvidia-settings. nvidia-common..nvidia-173modailases....
<uros1> ne to je stari
<uros1> ima li current?
<nkls> ima nvidia-current
<uros1> taj
<nkls> nvidia0current modialiases
<uros1> ps ja nemam nvidia pa ne mogu da vidim, ovo ti je napamet...
<uros1> ima li još nvidia-current
<nkls> uros1: samo jedno pitanje. da li da sve stikliram sto je instalirano a ima veze sa nvidia ili samo nvidia-current [ne pise koji je broj, samo nvidia-current]
<uros1> sa current
<nkls> ima nvidia-current-modaliases
<uros1> može i sve ali je nebitno za ovu priču ako pogrešiš nebitno je. bitno je da sve current dobije reinstall
<nkls> e, tako mi reci
<nkls> sada mi je jasno
<nkls> XD
<uros1> :)
<nkls> ok, samo 2 ima
<uros1> udri
<nkls> jel sada reinstall?
<uros1> udri
<uros1> a ja polako moram u krpe
<nkls> ok, samo mi reci sta posle?
<uros1> pa i sutra je dan...
<nkls> reinstall-a?
<uros1> reboot
<uros1> i valjda bude ok
<nkls> ok
<nkls> uros1: hvala!
<uros1> ako ne bude stavi temu na forum
<nkls> budi dobro i budi dobar
<uros1> sutra radni dan
<nkls> novi dan nove pobede XD
<nkls> odoh da restartujem masinu.
<nkls> poz!
<nkls> jel ima nekoga?
#ubuntu-rs 2013-09-24
<Pr0B0t> #ubuntu
#ubuntu-rs 2013-09-25
<dragan99> ne radi vam forum
<Atlantic777> opet? :/
<Atlantic777> selimo se na drugi server uskoro pa ne vredi ozbiljnije da krpimo ovde
<Atlantic777> će da bude sređeno, momenat
#ubuntu-rs 2013-09-29
<dragan99> userlist
#ubuntu-rs 2014-09-22
<vuk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbrbuYFIvz8
#ubuntu-rs 2014-09-23
<Tiko_> Vozdra ekipa ... interesira me dali je ko isprobavo stavit ubuntu na telefon koji nij ena podržanoj listi uređaja??
#ubuntu-rs 2014-09-24
<srbo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9NdaemXdQs
#ubuntu-rs 2014-09-26
<era> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9NdaemXdQs
<era> :)
<era> ne zmerte ljudi
<era> maletaski ti si sledeci na redu:(
#ubuntu-rs 2014-09-27
<Sebamed> Imam problem sa ubuntuom 14.04 Ne mogu da se ulogujem, ispisuje mi faild season
#ubuntu-rs 2014-09-28
<cvetan> drugari skoro sam poceo da korisitim ovaj xchat, zasto pored necijeg nicka stoji zeleno, a kod nekih(veceg broja) ne? :D
<cvetan> join #codeigniter
<cvetan> join #<codeigniter>
<cvetan> dugari da ne radi neko od vas php mozda?
<maletaski> cvetan, ovi Å¡to imaju zeleno su operateri kanala
<cvetan> aha. :)
<cvetan> kul.
<maletaski> slično kao moderatori i sdmini na forumima
<maletaski> *admini
#ubuntu-rs 2015-09-21
<milan888> Pozdrav S obzirom da je ubuntu touch razvio canonical, mialim da bi trebalo i njemu da posvetite deo ovog sajta, ravnopravno sa drugim derivatima :)  Vidim da ovde nema ništa o sistemu za mobilne telefone. Ali dobro, valjda ćete u budućnosti, kad malo zaživi projekat, da i na njega obratite pažnju. Ono što sam hteo, pitanje za vas, ukoliko možetebda dođete do informacije, da li će i kad moći u Srbiji da se kupi telefon 
<milan888> cena za španski model bq aquaris za evropsko tržište, 170e
<milan888> e sad, da li će i kad moći da se u srbiji kuoli telefon sa ubuntu touch sistemom, to me zanima...jer nigde i ne mogu da nađem tu informaciju. a ako ne možete vi, zvaničnici ubuntu srbije, ko će drugi moći. unapred hvala :)
#ubuntu-rs 2018-09-25
<milaga-bit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-xIdOtppik
<milobit-kajdaka> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KagQvCzSFNE
<milobit-kajdaka> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BqREmetz6U
<milobit-kajdaka> odo dodo Ako bogda cujemo se jopet ;( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
#ubuntu-rs 2018-09-28
<milobit-kajda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oVg_aQArYY
<milobit-kajda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L24y4y5gH-g
<milobit-kajda> pomoz bog ljudi
<milobit-kajda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L24y4y5gH-g
<milobit-kajda> i tebi dungodung :)
<milobit-kajda> dje si bolan  nemate ;)
<dungodung> na sve strane
<milobit-kajda> haha  aferim valjan momak
<milobit-kajda> jesili ti gazda na ovom kanalu?
<dungodung> ne
<milobit-kajda> ma pitam zato sto me jos nisu banirali "makli odavde s ovog kanala!?
<milobit-kajda> ode
 * milobit-kajda ma hajde vrnuce se jopet:)
 * milobit-kajda samo za https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5-dmGvAlSo
<milobit-kajda> Atlantic777: ;(
<milobit-kajda> izvinjavam se dungodung Ja sam provokator i ceram vu  'milobit' bandu;(
<milobit-kajda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
<milobit-kajda> dungodung zlo ti juro osvanuce! Atlantic777  se aktiviro  ne ide na dobro!
<milobit-kajda> Atlantic777:   je moj izmecar
 * milobit-kajda konacno puce puska i vodje;)
<milobit-kajda> amen;(
<milobit-kajda> '
 * milobit-kajda dokopa se 'aga' kanala
<milobit-kajda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-kajda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-kajda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-kajda> :)
<milobit-kajda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-kajda> dungodung: reci mi ko mi dozvoljava i daje za pravo Da vodje malo kakim ?
<milobit-kajda> dungodung: !?
<dungodung> ne razumem pitanje
<milobit-kajda> ko me drzi ovde
<milobit-kajda> zasto me ne banirate
<dungodung> niko?
<milobit-kajda> zasto me na banirate?
<milobit-kajda> ko je  Atlantic777 ?!
<milobit-> izvini dungodung
<milobit-> ali neke stvari moram da resim ovde:)
<milobit-> ti imas odgovor;)
<milobit-> ja kako reko vo ne uzmi za ozbilnjo
<milobit-> ja sam provokator
<dungodung> mislim da nikom nije stalo do ovog kanala
<milobit-> hvala na odgovoru
 * milobit- ma da nevolim Atlantic777 ;(
<milobit-> jer on je milobit -ov emisar;(
<milobit-> :(
<milobit-> hvala dungodung nista ne trazim vise od tebe:)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1fxBQq7zcw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfjOhSNhXVg
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfjOhSNhXVg
<milobit-> odo dodo ;(
#ubuntu-rs 2018-09-30
<karavlah> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njTmtSXtS_I
<karavlah> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmGiiM00zu0
<milobit-kajda> pomoz bog ljudi:)
<milobit-kajda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q62LzBD0-gw
<milobit-kajda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OprBF1gGvOA
<milobit-kajda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wC8UWzX3ZGw
<milobit-kajda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCAu5NY2nm0
<milobit-kajda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCAu5NY2nm0
<milobit-kajda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCAu5NY2nm0
<milobit-kajda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKrTvSUKnYA
<milobit-kajda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqiKLNHa9ZA
<milobit-kajda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-kajda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
#ubuntu-rs 2019-09-29
<COCICKA_kapo4e> Здраствуйте
